# Bikejacke - 0-15 Grad - Erfahrungswerte und Empfehlungen



## BashPi (23. Oktober 2020)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin etwas verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einer sinnvollen Jacke. Hier im Ort habe ich in keinem Laden etwas passendes gefunden.
Ziel ist eine Jacke, Winddicht, sehr Atmungsaktiv und Wasserabweisend (dicht ist nicht nötig, da bin ich eher Schönwetter-Fahrer)
Ein weicher Stoff wär toll, Softshell bevorzugt. Speziell Herbst und Frühling ist das Ziel zum Fahren, im Winter eher nur an milderen Tagen. Wie gesagt, positive Grade sind gesetzt.
Drunter bevorzugt nur ein Radtrikot/Langarmshirt

Nun habe ich hier eine Bestellung liegen:
Endura MT500 Freezing Point: MT500
Tolle Ausstattung, sitzt super
Hier befürchte ich, dass sie viel zu warm wird. Zumindest fühlt sie sich sehr warm an.

Endura Singletrack 2: SingleTrack
Sitzt sehr gut, fühlt sich besser an als die MT500, aber die Funktionalität ist deutlich geringer. Keine Reisverschlüsse unter den Armen, nur permanente Löcher, sonst keine Lüftungen. 
Sie ist aber wirklich sehr dünn, ich glaube ich, dass ich schnell friere wenn es Richtung 0 Grad geht.

Gore Wear C5 Partial Gore Windstopper: Gore
Sitzt sehr eng, gute Funktionalität.
Kommt mir am Besten vor, was Temperaturmanagement angeht, aber sie sitzt mir zu Hauteng, so dass meine Beweglichkeit etwas eingeschränkt ist. Auch fühlt sie sich nicht so robust an wie die Enduras..vom Stoff her. 

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen in verschiedenen Temperaturzonen mit den Jacken oder andere Empfehlungen? Preis ist erst einmal egal, wenn ich dadurch verhindern kann, mir in wenigen Wochen eine zweite Jacke kaufen muss 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## ChrisCrash (23. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe mir kürzlich diese hier gekauft. Fällt etwas groß aus, bin aber sehr zufrieden damit. Bei 10 Grad war sie ideal, geht aber bestimmt auch noch bei kälterem Wetter. Muss man halt die Kleidung darunter angemessen wählen. Da aber nicht MTB spezifisch, gibt es keine fancy extras wie bspw. Reißverschlüsse unter den Armen.









						Jack Wolfskin NORTHERN POINT JKT M Winddichte Softshelljacke Männer – JACK WOLFSKIN
					

Jack Wolfskin NORTHERN POINT JKT M Winddichte Softshelljacke Männer ✓ Winddichte und besonders robuste Softshelljacke mit Fleece-Innenseite ✓ Jack Wolfskin




					www.jack-wolfskin.de
				




cheers CCrash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisCrash (23. Oktober 2020)

Und wegen der Temperaturzonen. Aus meiner Erfahrung würde ich das nicht über die Jacke regeln, sondern per Zwiebel Prinzip. Je kälter desto mehr Lagen. Bei guter Funktionswäsche klappt das mit der Atmungsaktivität. Und ab null Grad geht dann eh nichts mehr an einer langen Thermohose mit hohem Rücken und Hosenträgern vorbei


----------



## Laufrad0815 (23. Oktober 2020)

ChrisCrash schrieb:


> Da aber nicht MTB spezifisch, gibt es keine fancy extras wie bspw. Reißverschlüsse unter den Armen.



Das hat nichts mit MTB spezifisch zu tun. Reißverschlüsse unter den Armen zur Belüftung hat auch meine Decathlon Hardshell Regenjacke, die mit Radfahren nichts am Hut hat.


----------



## ChrisCrash (24. Oktober 2020)

@Laufrad0815 : Ok, danke, jetzt weiss ich Bescheid. Mehrwert deines Beitrags? War schließlich nur ein Beispiel ("bspw."). 

Genau so hätte ich Liftpasstasche, Goggletasche, integriertes Brillenputztuch, Enduro spezifische Passform, Helm kompatible Mütze, extra dehnbare Schulterpartie, speziel auf Evoc Rucksäcke abgestimmtes Packmass, oder sonst was schreiben können.

Jedoch: Trotz aller vermeintlicher Mängel, eignet sie sich bestens zum Radeln.

Und um Mehrwert für diesen Faden zu schaffen, da Du Decathlon ansprichst: Hatte damals auch die unten verlinkte Softshell Jacke anprobiert. Machte auch einen guten Eindruck und der Preis ist super. Die fällt allerdings an der Hüfte sehr schmal aus (oder ich ungewöhnlich breit). Um sie zu zu bekommen hätte ich 1 bis 2 Grössen hoch gehen müssen. Dann war aber der Rest zu schlabbrig. Wenn sie einem passt, sicher aber auch eine Empfehlung wert.






						Softshelljacke Bergtrekking MT100 Windwarm winddicht Herren
					

Softshelljacke Bergtrekking MT100 Windwarm winddicht Herren. Unsere Trekking-Experten haben diese strapazierfähige Softshelljacke speziell für Bergtouren bei Wind und kühlen Temperaturen entwickelt. Nur €29.99




					www.decathlon.de


----------



## Laufrad0815 (24. Oktober 2020)

Weiterer Vorschlag wäre die Endura Windchill, mit entsprechend Zwiebellagen drunter dürfte die auch bei 0°C noch gut funktionieren.


----------



## MadCyborg (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, diesen Temperaturbereich mit einer Jacke zu erschlagen. Ein Jacke, die für (mich für) 0 °C taugt, wäre mir bei 15 °C viel zu warm. Bei unter 5 °C brauche ich dann schon meine Softshelljacke, bei 15 °C nur noch das Trikot (ggf. ein teilweise windfestes) oder eine Windweste. Selbst die dünne Windjacke ist mir da schon zu viel.


----------



## stratt (25. Oktober 2020)

Ich fahre seit ein paar Wochen die Scott RC Warm Reversible Jacke. Schön weich und gut wasserabweisend. Eher sportlich geschnitten. Über 10 Grad ziehe ich nix drunter, und wenn es kälter wird eben ein Trikot. Bei 0 Grad wohl auch lange Ärmel drunter, kommt drauf an wie flott und lang man fährt.
Auf jeden Fall super atmungsaktiv und hält trotzdem den Wind ab.


----------



## ChrisCrash (25. Oktober 2020)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, diesen Temperaturbereich mit einer Jacke zu erschlagen. Ein Jacke, die für (mich für) 0 °C taugt, wäre mir bei 15 °C viel zu warm.



Da ist schon was dran. 

Kommt vielleicht noch etwas auf den Einsatzbereich an. Bei Touren oder Cardio-Trainings, wenn man primär unter Last tritt ziehe ich bei 15 Grad nur eine Wind/Regenjacke an. Im Bikepark wiederum meist die etwas dickere Softshell Javke, um im Lift nicht auszukühlen. 

Naja, jeder Jeck ist eben anders 😉


----------



## Pacecar3 (25. Oktober 2020)

Ich hänge mich hier mal ran, da ich auch eine Jacke für diesen Bereich suche.
Wie sieht es mit dieser Jacke aus? Cube ATX Midlayer hat die jemand und kann mir sagen wie diese ist?

Grüße und danke

Marco


----------



## BashPi (25. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe nun alle drei Jacken erst einmal zurückgeschickt 

Jetzt im Bestellkorb: Endura MT500 Waterproof 2, Endura Singletrack 2 (diesmal nicht die Softshell Version) und noch einmal die MT500 Freezing Point, um sie direkt mit den andern beiden Jacken vergleichen zu können.
Die Lieferung dauert aber gerade bis zu 10 Tage, entsprechend werd ich erst in ein paar Tagen Feedback geben können.
Was ich aus dem parallelen Topic mitnehmen komnte: die MT500 Waterproof 2 geht bei einer sehr hohen Gradvarianz dank der guten Lüstungsmöglichkeiten und ich erhoffe mir hier einiges. Vielleicht behalt ich aber auch Freezing Point + Single Track. Wären dann zwei Jacken, spezieller für den Einsatzzweck und in Summe für fast den gleichen Preis.

Ich werde berichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi82 (25. Oktober 2020)

wieso hast du die MT500 Freezing Point zurück gegeben?
Weil du denkst, sie wäre zu warm?

Ich habe aktuell folgendes "Problem":

Ich besitze die MT500 Waterproof 2. Eigentlich ne wirklich klasse Jacke. Guter Schnitt, super Haptik, nette Details, genügend Öffnungen zum regulieren.

Jetzt aber das "Problem":
Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob die bei "kühleren" Temperaturen +/- 0°C - 5°C noch so super wärmt / ideal ist !?
Daher habe ich wiederum parallel die Freezing Point bestellt um die gegeneinander abzuwägen  Auch um vielleicht Reserven für mal höhere Minusgrade zu haben!?

Alternative könnte man "mehr" drunter ziehen. Nur was wieder !? Thermoshirts? Windstopper Zeugs !?

Auch ist das Thema "Pflege und Imprägnierung" bei der MT500 bzw. Regenjacken generell so nach Sache.
Die meisten Mittel sollen in den Trockner zur Aktivierung, die MT500 darf aber nicht.
Saugt sich das Material voll, leidet die Atmungsaktivität. 

Die EINE Jacke gibt es nicht, das ist klar, aber gestaltet sich ganz schön nervig. Von den zig Base-Layer Versionen mal ganz zu schweigen....

So langsam hab ich auf das Thema Jacken keine Lust mehr und tendiere erst wieder im Mai zu starten


----------



## ChrisCrash (26. Oktober 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> So langsam hab ich auf das Thema Jacken keine Lust mehr und tendiere erst wieder im Mai zu starten




Hihihi 🤣 das ist auch ein guter Ansatz. Für dieses Szenario kann ich Dir ein Spinning Bike / Idoor Trainer empfehlen. Da stellt sich aber auch irgendwann die Frage, was man am besten anziehen soll und ob man im Winter wirklich einen Ventilator kaufen muss. Aber das wäre natürlich einen ganz eigenen Thread Wert 🍻🍻🍻


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (26. Oktober 2020)

Fahre seit je her die Gore Bike Wear Windstopper Jacken in verschiedenen Ausführungen... immer top. Selbst bei -3 bis -6°C hatte ich oft nur die "Softshell" Jacke drüber und drunter zwei Trikots.

Erst darüber hole ich die Thermojacke raus,  was dank dem Klimawandel ja immer seltener vorkommt.  Aber ich bin der Überzeugung das dieser Winter wieder knaickiger wird.


----------



## Downhillrider (26. Oktober 2020)

ich würde alternativ auch über eine Weste nachdenken, zumindest im Bereich 5-15°. Funktioniert für mich viel besser als jede Jacke.


----------



## BashPi (26. Oktober 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> wieso hast du die MT500 Freezing Point zurück gegeben?
> Weil du denkst, sie wäre zu warm?



Korrekt - deswegen wollte ich sie jetzt noch einmal direkt mit den anderen beiden Modellen vergleichen.


----------



## Komatsche (26. Oktober 2020)

Also wenn du nicht frierern möchtes, auch bei unter 0 Grad, kann ich dir die Schöffel Thermo JKT Appenzell emfpehlen. Zumindest hält diese mich also Frostbeule warm. 

Oder die Vaude Minake Jacket III, allerdings nicht ganz so warm und man sollte das Zwiebelprinizip verwenden. Dann kannst du auch mit der Vaude bie Minusgraden fahren. Oder über die Vaude noch eine dünne Hardshell als Windstopper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi82 (26. Oktober 2020)

Also je mehr ich lese, desto komplizierter wirds... 

Glaube ich bestell jetzt noch ein Gore Bike Windstopper langarm Funktionsshirt und zieh darüber mal ein langärmliges Trikot.

Das sollte laut vielen Aussagen bis 0°C passen mit einer Jacke wie der MT500 Waterproof Jacke 2.

Für noch tiefere Temperaturen muss dann glaub echt ne andere Jacke her als die Regenjacke...


----------



## andi82 (27. Oktober 2020)

BashPi schrieb:


> Ich habe nun alle drei Jacken erst einmal zurückgeschickt
> 
> Jetzt im Bestellkorb: Endura MT500 Waterproof 2, Endura Singletrack 2 (diesmal nicht die Softshell Version) und noch einmal die MT500 Freezing Point, um sie direkt mit den andern beiden Jacken vergleichen zu können.
> Die Lieferung dauert aber gerade bis zu 10 Tage, entsprechend werd ich erst in ein paar Tagen Feedback geben können.
> ...



Hab heute die Freezing Point bekommen. Macht auch einen echt tollen Eindruck.... leider....

Ich denke ich werde diese als Ergänzung zur MT500 Waterproof 2 behalten.... Falls es doch mal kälter wird aber trocken bleibt.
Getreu dem Motto: "Haben ist besser wie brauchen" ;-)


----------



## BashPi (27. Oktober 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> Hab heute die Freezing Point bekommen. Macht auch einen echt tollen Eindruck.... leider....
> 
> Ich denke ich werde diese als Ergänzung zur MT500 Waterproof 2 behalten.... Falls es doch mal kälter wird aber trocken bleibt.
> Getreu dem Motto: "Haben ist besser wie brauchen" ;-)


 ich musste gerade ein wenig lachen..
Heute kam hier die neue Lieferung. 
Die Single Track 2 (Jacke! nicht Softshell) fühlt sich irgendwie nicht richtig an und sie sitzt auch nicht gut in M. 
Bin 1,77 und eher schlank gebaut. 
Die MT500 Waterproof 2 ...ich behalte sie. Sie sitzt gut, fühlt sich wertig an und man kann sie auch abweits vom biken anziehen..ich hab sie in diesem tollen Senf-Gelb.
Die MT500 Freezing Point geht wieder zurück. Gaaaaanz schwieriges Thema, meine Frau flippt auch schon im Kreis wegen mir  Sie sitzt wirklich richtig gut und fühlt sich auch toll an...aber ich habe mit dem Kauf eher eine Jacke für das ganze Jahr gesucht und mit ein wenig Thermozeugs unter der Waterproof sollte damit Sport gut möglich sein. Wenn es dann wirklich immernoch viel zu kalt sein sollte, kauf ich mir die Freezing Point halt zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch einmal...Aber erst einmal versuch ich mit dieser so weit wie möglich zu kommen. Donnerstag mach ich die erste Tour und teste sie. Regen und 10 Grad sind angesagt, sollten gute Bedinungen sein. Ich werde wieder berichten!

Zudem: die MT500 Sachen haben eine Zufriedenheitsgarantie! Man kann die Dinger 90 Tage testen und wenn sie einem wirklich nicht gefallen, kann man sie immernoch zurückgeben. Also heißt es jetzt: testen 
Anmerkung: Man kann nur ein Teil pro Jahr pro Person wieder zurückgeben.


----------



## andi82 (27. Oktober 2020)

BashPi schrieb:


> meine Frau flippt auch schon im Kreis wegen mir
> 
> Anmerkung: Man kann nur ein Teil pro Jahr pro Person wieder zurückgeben.



Meine Frau sagt schon gar nichts mehr... Immerhin bekommst du noch ne Gegenreaktionen. Über den Punkt sind wir schon raus 

wo steht das denn mit einem Artikel / Person?

Die Freezing Point kostet mich jetzt 140€
Die Waterproof hatte 200€ gekostet.
Ich seh’s mal als Investment für die Zukunft


----------



## BashPi (27. Oktober 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> Meine Frau sagt schon gar nichts mehr... Immerhin bekommst du noch ne Gegenreaktionen. Über den Punkt sind wir schon raus
> 
> wo steht das denn mit einem Artikel / Person?
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier:  Zufriedenheitsbedinungen Endura 
Ist etwas versteckt auf der Homepage


----------



## Komatsche (28. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte noch kurz meine Erfahrung zu einer günstigen, warme Jacke mitteilen und ich bin um ehrlich zu sein ein wenig überrascht, wenn nicht sogar etwas verärgert. Denn die günstige Jacke hat mich schön warm und trocken gehalten - für 40 Euro. Üblicherweise fahre ich mit den bekannten Marken, Vaude, Gore, Schöffel etc... Gestern habe ich zum ersten Mal meine neue iCREAT Herren Jacke getestet (Amazon). Ich hatte diese also Zweitjacke gekauft.

Und ich muss sagen: bei 10 windigen Grad war es ein Genuß. Es könnte durchaus etwas kälter draußen sein - wäre kein Problem, hatte ein Thermounterhemd (Odlo) darunter. Bis 0 Grad könnte ich mir gut vorstellen damit zu fahren. Was mich verärgert ist die Tatsache, dass ich für 40 Euro kaum einen Unterschied zu meiner teuren Jacke fühle. Auch ein Reißverschluss unter den Achseln ist vorahnden und schiwitzen musste ich nicht. Einzig die Größenangabe scheint nicht zu passen, da diese zu eng ist. Hatte daher eine größer bestellt. 

Jetzt spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir auch einmal einen günstige Regenjacke zu bestellen.


----------



## youdontknow (28. Oktober 2020)

Die Qualität der Jacke wirst Du wohl erst nach ein paar Mal tragen beurteilen können (die Bewertungen bei Amazon sind jedenfalls eindeutig ).


----------



## IgelBogel (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich muss Komatsche allerdings teilweise Recht geben. Auch ich fahre eine günstige China-Jacke, die ich für 40 Euro bei Amazon gekauft habe. Und das schon seit längerem bzw. seit ca. 1 Jahr - im Vergleich zu den teuren Markenprodukten vermutlich ein Unterschied, aber zu behaupten, dass die Qualität viel schlechter ist, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Gerade wenn es kälter wird ist die Jacke ein treuer Begleiter. 

Hauptkritikpunkt bei Amazon ist z.B. die Atmungsaktivität. Aber ich finde das bei meiner Jacke kein Problem und kann ggf. den Reisveschluss unter den Achseln öffnen. 

Mir ist bewusst, dass ich für 40 Euro keine Hihg-Ende Jacke erwarten kann. Aber den Vergleich mit den teuren Markenprodukten braucht sie nicht zu scheuen. Preis-Leistung ist top.


----------



## BashPi (28. Oktober 2020)

Komatsche schrieb:


> Jetzt spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir auch einmal einen günstige Regenjacke zu bestellen.


Ich habe auch eine günstigere Regenjacke (knapp 100€) hier mit Belüftungsschlitzen unter den Armen. Aber: Ich schwitze mich darunter kaputt. Die Jacke wird von innen komplett feucht / klamm und ich fühle mich wie in einer Sauna. Es kommt gefühlt nichts von den Belüftungsschlitzen an. Kann durchaus sein, dass es hier bei verschiedenen Herstellern noch Unterschiede gibt.
Das ist nun eher meine "Freizeitjacke" die ich anziehe, wenn es draußen im Herbst oder Frühling hässlich ist.

Achja: das hier ist die Jacke, mit der ich eher unzufrieden bin was Atmungsaktivität angeht (zumindest beim Biken! Beim Wandern war es ok) Regatta


----------



## Komatsche (28. Oktober 2020)

Ja ok, Regenjacke ist fast immer ein Kompromiss aus Regenschutz und Atmungsfähigkeit. Ich habe mir jetzt einmal eine billige lange Hose (ähnlich wie meine Jacke) für 30 Euro bestellt. Nach der guten Erfahrung mit der Jacke bin ich gespannt. Aber an die Regenjack traue ich mich noch nicht heran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab mir im Auslandssemester mal für umgerechnet 5 Euro eine Regenhose bei stormberg gekauft (kam mir damals vor wie sone Art Outdooraldi) Wasserdicht, leicht gefüttert, große Belüftungsreißverschlüsse. Wurde beworben für Skitouring. Mit der kann man es nur mit normaler Unterhose bei 0-10° gut auf dem Fahrrad aushalten und bleibt (von außen) trocken. Ganz so günstig kann ich da heute nix mehr finden, aber trotzdem: Günstig heißt nicht schlecht. Die Bukse hält seit 10 Jahren.


----------



## BashPi (28. Oktober 2020)

Das stimmt. Beim Snowboarden geht es mir hier ähnlich. Dort hatte ich meine erste Ausrüstung komplett von Decathlon der Hausmarke. Das war supergünstig und für den Einstieg perfekt. Allerdings sind die Klamotten, also Jacke und Hose, nach 5 Urlauben völlig zerstört gewesen. Aufgeschlitzt von der Boardkante etc. 
Danach habe ich teuer gekauft und man merkt schon die Unterschiede. Ob es das Wert ist? Weiß ich nicht. Immerhin sind die Sachen noch komplett unversehrt nach 3 Saisons. Und sie sehen cooler aus 😎 
Das muss wie gesagt jeder selber wissen, wie er hier agiert


----------



## Laufrad0815 (28. Oktober 2020)

Habe für ähnliche Zwecke mal probehalber die O‘Neal Cyclone Softshell Jacke geordert, die ich heute beim Onkel Minnaar auf Instagram gesehen hatte.
Hat Belüftungsöffnungen und mit 10.000er Wassersäule und 10.000er Atmugsaktivität von den Rahmendaten her auch ok.
Bin gespannt.

https://www.bike24.de/p1349699.html?q=O’Neal cyclone


----------



## David1812 (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich fahr meistens mit dem Perfetto Ros Convertible Jacket von Castelli. (XXL bei 73kg, weil Castelli einfach für Außerirdische designt) 

Ärmel sind abnehmbar, ist absolut winddicht und auch recht wasserdicht, fahr allerdings selten im Starkregen.

Leider etwas teurer, aber gibt's eigentlich permanent irgendwo im Angebot und ist meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall ihr Geld wert.


----------



## Arazi (28. Oktober 2020)

Laufrad0815 schrieb:


> Habe für ähnliche Zwecke mal probehalber die O‘Neal Cyclone Softshell Jacke geordert, die ich heute beim Onkel Minnaar auf Instagram gesehen hatte.
> Hat Belüftungsöffnungen und mit 10.000er Wassersäule und 10.000er Atmugsaktivität von den Rahmendaten her auch ok.
> Bin gespannt.
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1349699.html?q=O’Neal cyclone



Sag' mal bitte Bescheid, sobald Du die Jacke getestet hast. Die ist mir die Tage auch schon aufgefallen. Schade finde ich nur, dass es dazu keine farblich passende Hose gibt. Ist mir eh ein Rätsel, warum die Hersteller meistens keine farblich abgestimmten Kombis anbieten...


----------



## vitaminc (28. Oktober 2020)

BashPi schrieb:


> Winddicht, sehr Atmungsaktiv



und die soll dann auch noch 0-15 Grad abdecken?

Geht es um schweißtreibenden Sport oder mit dem Hund Gassi gehen?
Letzteres sollte machbar sein. Ersteres muss vermutlich noch erfunden werden um 0-15 Grad inkl. Winddicht und sehr atmungsaktiv abzudecken.


----------



## BashPi (28. Oktober 2020)

vitaminc schrieb:


> und die soll dann auch noch 0-15 Grad abdecken?
> 
> Geht es um schweißtreibenden Sport oder mit dem Hund Gassi gehen?
> Letzteres sollte machbar sein. Ersteres muss vermutlich noch erfunden werden um 0-15 Grad inkl. Winddicht und sehr atmungsaktiv abzudecken.


Es hat niemand gesagt, dass ich nichts unter der Jacke tragen will. Zwiebeln kann ja auch die Lösung sein unter einer guten Jacke


----------



## Landjaeger (28. Oktober 2020)

Find die 🦊 ganz geil. Fox
Hab die vom Vorjahr und bin damit happy. Robust, Polartac Alpha und schaut lässig aus.
Bei einem guten Deal kann man da schon zuschlagen ✌
Achso, und eine Kapuze hat sie auch nicht. Finde die bei dem Einsatzzweck obsolet.


----------



## vitaminc (29. Oktober 2020)

BashPi schrieb:


> Es hat niemand gesagt, dass ich nichts unter der Jacke tragen will. Zwiebeln kann ja auch die Lösung sein unter einer guten Jacke



Zwiebeln und verschiedene Art von Kleidung vorzuhalten ist imho in den meisten Fällen die bessere Lösung, als alles mit einem Kleidungsstück wie Jacke zu erschlagen. 

Es hängt aber wie gesagt immer davon ab, wie schweißtreibend die Bewegung ist, wie kälteempfindlich man ist, etc.. 

ich persönlich verfüge z.B. über mehrere Jacken. Eine dünne Windjacke (Arcteryx Squamish) ist die am meist genutzte Jacke. Für tiefere Temperaturen und gefühlt sehr winterliche Bedingungen verwende ich dann aber auch eher ne Softshell ohne Membran. Allerdings ist bergauf bei mir eher "weniger ist mehr" angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laufrad0815 (29. Oktober 2020)

Arazi schrieb:


> Sag' mal bitte Bescheid, sobald Du die Jacke getestet hast. Die ist mir die Tage auch schon aufgefallen. Schade finde ich nur, dass es dazu keine farblich passende Hose gibt. Ist mir eh ein Rätsel, warum die Hersteller meistens keine farblich abgestimmten Kombis anbieten...



Werde ich tun, habe jedoch ohne auf die Lieferzeit zu schauen noch ein paar Freerider Schuhe in den Warenkorb gepackt, sodass die Lieferzeit 4-5 Wochen beträgt.

EDIT: Paket wurde heute versendet, keine Ahnung wo die Freerider nun so schnell herkamen.


----------



## mr.fish (29. Oktober 2020)

Wenn wasserdicht nicht sein muss würde ich für diese Temperaturen zu einer Softshell greifen. Wobei mir zumindest relative dick Softshelljacke von Bergans bei über 10 Grad definitiv zu warm wäre.


----------



## BashPi (29. Oktober 2020)

Soooo. Erste Ausfahrt. Beste Bedingungen. 8 Grad, strahlender Sonnenschein 3% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit, ich fahre los. Nach einer halben, strömender Regen, ich drehe um. Halbe Stunde Fahrt zurück im Dauerregen mit richtig schön viel Wind. 

Fazit der MT500 Waterproof 2
Hinfahrt: Kein Schwitzen, nur ein Kurzarmtrikot drunter. Lüftungsschlitze musste ich nicht öffnen, war anfangs eher frisch. Aber immerhin hat mich der Wind nicht ausgekühlt 
Rückfahrt:
Kapuze auf, Oberkörper trocken. Immernoch kein Schwitzen.

Hält prinzipiell was sie verspricht.


Jetzt kommt das Aber:
Siehe Fotos: In der Gegend der Rucksackträger ist das Wasser nicht abgeperlt und nach einer halben Stunde im Regen kann man an den Stellen von Innen gaaaanz minimal eine Feuchtigkeit erspüren(und auch sehen, es ist dunkler)

Was meint ihr? Bedingt durch zu viel Regen? Ich weiß nicht ob ich von einer 260€ Jacke mehr erwarten sollte


----------



## shaihulud (29. Oktober 2020)

Mal kurzes Feedback von mir zu der Thematik:

Endura-Jacken hatte ich auch verschiedene im Einsatz. Aktuell noch die MT500 von 2019, welche ich bei Schmuddelwetter im Bikepark gerne über den Protektoren trage. Allerdings ist diese Jacke auch wie die anderen Endura-Jacken bei Dauer-/Starkregen einfach ganz schnell überfordert und das Wasser kommt durch. Meiner Erfahrung nach absolut nicht für längere Touren bei Regen zu gebrauchen!

Daher ist meine Hauptjacke die Leatt DBX 5.0. Superdicht (30.000er Wassersäule), relativ dünn und lässt sich je nach Temperatur gut mit 1-2 Funktionsshirts drunter tragen. Atmungsaktivität ist miot 23.000 angegeben.

Falls man es etwas wärmer mag und Wasserdichtigkeit vernachlässigbar ist, würde ich die Softshell-Variante empfehlen (Leatt DBX 4.0).


----------



## hempblend (29. Oktober 2020)

Gore ShakeDry. Ich will nichts anders mehr. Die Kombination aus Wind- / Regenschutz und Atmungsaktivität ist wirklich genial. Als Isolation bei 0° reicht ein langes Merino Unterhemd. Fahr das Teil gegen die allgemeine Empfehlung auch schon eine Weile mit Rucksack. Bis jetzt problemlos. Nur stürzen sollte man nicht


----------



## Komatsche (29. Oktober 2020)

Ja, die MT500 kann sich an manchen Stellen vollsaugen und der Stoff erscheint dann dunkler. Je älter sie wird, je durchlässiger ist sie. Zumindest war es bei mir so. Aber das ist mir mit einer Vaude auch schon passiert. 

Die  Leatt DBX 5.0 hat glauche ich keine 30 000 Säule, sonder eine 20 000 - ist also beides wohl dicht. Aber Papier ist geduldig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaihulud (29. Oktober 2020)

Komatsche schrieb:


> Die  Leatt DBX 5.0 hat glauche ich keine 30 000 Säule, sonder eine 20 000 - ist also beides wohl dicht. Aber Papier ist geduldig...



Hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut: Angegeben mit 30k Wasserdichtigkeit und 23k Atmungsaktivität.
Unabhängig von den Angaben kann ich aber auch nur aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, dass die Jacke mich bei Tagestouren mit mehrstündigem Regen im Gegensatz zur Endura trocken hält.


----------



## danimaniac (29. Oktober 2020)

BashPi schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt das Aber:
> Siehe Fotos: In der Gegend der Rucksackträger ist das Wasser nicht abgeperlt und nach einer halben Stunde im Regen kann man an den Stellen von Innen gaaaanz minimal eine Feuchtigkeit erspüren(und auch sehen, es ist dunkler)
> 
> Was meint ihr? Bedingt durch zu viel Regen? Ich weiß nicht ob ich von einer 260€ Jacke mehr erwarten sollte



Das ist doch kein Wunder: Unter den Rucksackträgern, die sich bestimmt auch vollsaugen, KANN das Wasser ja nicht abperlen. Die Jacke hat eine Wassersäule von 20.000mm. Das ergibt einen bestimmten Druck der ja vom Rucksack verstärkt wird.
Bei Bergfreunde wird das so anschaulich erklärt:





Ich nehme nach deiner Beschreibung diese Jacke in die engere Auswahl.


----------



## BashPi (29. Oktober 2020)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Wunder: Unter den Rucksackträgern, die sich bestimmt auch vollsaugen, KANN das Wasser ja nicht abperlen. Die Jacke hat eine Wassersäule von 20.000mm. Das ergibt einen bestimmten Druck der ja vom Rucksack verstärkt wird.
> Bei Bergfreunde wird das so anschaulich erklärt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1141091
> ...


Das ist mal eine Erklärung, danke! Auf den Trichter bin ich tatsächlich nicht gekommen. Dann bin ich zu 100% von der Jacke überzeugt und ich bleibe dabei


----------



## Jusaek (29. Oktober 2020)

BashPi schrieb:


> ich musste gerade ein wenig lachen..
> Heute kam hier die neue Lieferung.
> Die Single Track 2 (Jacke! nicht Softshell) fühlt sich irgendwie nicht richtig an und sie sitzt auch nicht gut in M.
> Bin 1,77 und eher schlank gebaut.
> ...


Ich hatte gestern eine Tour mit der Freezing Point Jacke und Hose gemacht bei ~13°C und fand es angenehm. Darunter ein Baselayer-Shirt. Ich habe eher Angst dass es bei Temperaturen unter 0°C zu kalt wird.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (29. Oktober 2020)

shaihulud schrieb:


> Daher ist meine Hauptjacke die Leatt DBX 5.0. Superdicht (30.000er Wassersäule), relativ dünn und lässt sich je nach Temperatur gut mit 1-2 Funktionsshirts drunter tragen. Atmungsaktivität ist miot 23.000 angegeben.



Diese habe ich nun auch endlich mal in Größe L gefunden (Farbe Cactus, 2021er Kollektion) und geordert. Hatte schonmal Größe M zur Ansicht da (2020er Serie), von der Robustheit des Materials war ich sehr sehr angetan.


----------



## andi82 (29. Oktober 2020)

BashPi schrieb:


> Das ist mal eine Erklärung, danke! Auf den Trichter bin ich tatsächlich nicht gekommen. Dann bin ich zu 100% von der Jacke überzeugt und ich bleibe dabei



Die Jacke ist top, keine Frage daher behalte ich meine auch und ergänze sie mit der Freezing Point für kältere aber trockene Einsätze.
Hab so ein Base Layer von Gore mit Thermo und Windstopper. Aber das muss ich jetzt erstmal mit den Jacken austesten und ggf. mit meinem Merino Shirt oder Langarmtrikot kombinieren.

Im Übrigen wird’s immer Leute geben, die mit ihren Jacke unzufrieden sind. Zum einen werden diese falsch gepflegt und nehmen dadurch schaden, oder die Stoffe haben sich über die Jahre geändert und es werden 2 verschiedenen Generationen an Modellen verglichen usw. die nicht mehr viel gemeinsam  habe.
Das geht halt oft aus den Diskussionen nicht hervor. Gerade bei den Endura wurde das Material geändert.

Und auch das Thema, wann ziehe ich welche Jacke an hängt immer von individuellen Bedürfnissen und Rahmenbedingungen ab.
Daher muss man immer selbst testen.

Viel Spaß auf alle Fälle mit der Waterproof 2


----------



## Pacecar3 (30. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

@*Jusaek *mal ein Frage zur MT500 FREEZING POINT, kann man diese ohne Probleme im Bereich 0-10 Grad mit nur einem sehr dünnem Shirt (kein Thermo) drunter nutzen oder läuft einem da nach kurzer Zeit der Schweiß da die Jacke für kältere Temperaturen gemacht ist?
Soll für normale Touren im Wald usw. sein kein Downhill.

Grüße und Danke

Marco


----------



## Walsumer1980 (30. Oktober 2020)

Pacecar3 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @*Jusaek *mal ein Frage zur MT500 FREEZING POINT, kann man diese ohne Probleme im Bereich 0-10 Grad mit nur einem sehr dünnem Shirt (kein Thermo) drunter nutzen oder läuft einem da nach kurzer Zeit der Schweiß da die Jacke für kältere Temperaturen gemacht ist?
> Soll für normale Touren im Wald usw. sein kein Downhill.
> ...



Moin, ich trag die im Moment auch, heute morgen 12 Grad,Nieselregen und nur nen T-Shirt drunter, alles top👍🏻


----------



## Laufrad0815 (1. November 2020)

Laufrad0815 schrieb:


> Werde ich tun, habe jedoch ohne auf die Lieferzeit zu schauen noch ein paar Freerider Schuhe in den Warenkorb gepackt, sodass die Lieferzeit 4-5 Wochen beträgt.
> 
> EDIT: Paket wurde heute versendet, keine Ahnung wo die Freerider nun so schnell herkamen.



Kurzes Feedback zur O‘Neal Cyclone Soft Shell Jacke:
Größe L ist mir deutlich zu groß (1,80m/78kg), Gore und Leatt passen in L. Das Material der Jacke fühlt sich sehr angenehm und weich an und ist relativ dünn, macht allerdings zugleich einen robusten Eindruck.
Innen ist die Jacke mit Netzstoff ausgekleidet, den man auch bei den geöffneten Belüftungsöffnungen unter den Achseln sieht. Der Kragen ist innen aus  Microfaser. Insgesamt wirkt sie durch das grau/blaue Design eher gediegen denn sportlich.

Aktuell bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich sie nochmal in Größe M bestelle. Habe derzeit zum Vergleich noch die Gore Infinium Hybrid Hooded Jacket (mit teilweise Plastiktüten Feeling) und die Leatt DBX 5.0 hier. Nächste Woche kommt noch die Leatt DBX 4.0.


----------



## Arazi (1. November 2020)

@Laufrad0815 Danke für die Info! Da ich zehn cm kleiner bin, wäre die Cyclone in M vermutlich zu groß, wenn der Schnitt so wie bei Deiner in L ausfällt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jusaek (1. November 2020)

Pacecar3 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @*Jusaek *mal ein Frage zur MT500 FREEZING POINT, kann man diese ohne Probleme im Bereich 0-10 Grad mit nur einem sehr dünnem Shirt (kein Thermo) drunter nutzen oder läuft einem da nach kurzer Zeit der Schweiß da die Jacke für kältere Temperaturen gemacht ist?
> Soll für normale Touren im Wald usw. sein kein Downhill.
> ...


Habe damit eine ~60km Tour gemacht und danach war das "Gore Windstopper Base Layer Shirt" nass. Aber kalt war mir nicht, zu warm auch nicht.
Allerdings schwitze ich generell sehr bei sportlichen Betätigungen und bin daran gewohnt und bemerke das nicht so..
Kann ich dir gerade nicht sagen wie schnell es nass geworden ist hehe


----------



## Laufrad0815 (6. November 2020)

Laufrad0815 schrieb:


> Kurzes Feedback zur O‘Neal Cyclone Soft Shell Jacke:
> Größe L ist mir deutlich zu groß (1,80m/78kg), Gore und Leatt passen in L. Das Material der Jacke fühlt sich sehr angenehm und weich an und ist relativ dünn, macht allerdings zugleich einen robusten Eindruck.
> Innen ist die Jacke mit Netzstoff ausgekleidet, den man auch bei den geöffneten Belüftungsöffnungen unter den Achseln sieht. Der Kragen ist innen aus  Microfaser. Insgesamt wirkt sie durch das grau/blaue Design eher gediegen denn sportlich.
> 
> Aktuell bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich sie nochmal in Größe M bestelle. Habe derzeit zum Vergleich noch die Gore Infinium Hybrid Hooded Jacket (mit teilweise Plastiktüten Feeling) und die Leatt DBX 5.0 hier. Nächste Woche kommt noch die Leatt DBX 4.0.



Kurzes Update:
Heute kam die Leatt DBX 4.0 Softshell Jacke an und die wird es werden.

Fühlt sich gut an, sieht gut aus und passt 1A in Größe L.
Sieht sportlicher aus als die O‘Neal Cyclone, Anfassgefühl empfinde ich etwas hochwertiger und die technischen Daten sind identisch (10.000er Wassersäule, 10.000er Atmungsaktivität). Die O‘Neal hat Belüftungen mit Reißverschluss unter den Achseln, bei der Leatt sind es die großen Fronttaschen, die situativ mehr oder weniger geöffnet werden können, in Verbindung mit Lüftungsöffnungen am Rücken im Schulterbereich.
Beide haben innen Netzstoff, ebenso sind beide winddicht.
Dazu noch die pfiffige Kapuzenfixierung mittels Magnet (Kapuze passt prima über meinen Helm, auf dem ein beiliegender Magnet als Fixierung der Kapuze dienen kann, hält aber auch so) und ein Brillenputztuch in der rechten Fronttasche. Last but not least gibt es bei der Leatt Silikonpunkte hinten am unteren Rand, damit die Jacke nicht hochrutscht sowie Gummierungen an beiden Schultern, damit der Rucksack an Ort und Stelle bleibt.


----------



## youdontknow (7. November 2020)

Heute die erste Runde auf dem Trail, einschließlich Hin- und Rückfahrt von je ca. 7km, mit der Jacke von Pearl Izumi (https://go.skimresources.com/?id=42...8667813a49fa6&xjsf=other_click__touchstart []) verbracht. Leute das Teil sieht zwar unscheinbar aus aber hat es wirklich in sich. Ich habe mich die ganze Zeit sauwohl gefühlt, weder verschwitzt, noch gefroren bei 5-7°C und durchgehend Nebel. Drunter hatte ich ein langes Sporttrikot. Großer Vorteil ist nebenbei noch das sehr lang geschnittene Rückenteil, Nachteil evtl. nur eine Tasche (hab eh immer nen Rucksack dabei).


----------



## Ganther (9. November 2020)

@Laufrad0815 hast du am Wochende zufällig eine Runde mit der Leatt DBX 4.0 drehen können? Deine erste Erfahrung würde mich sehr interessieren. 
Ich brauche unbedingt eine ordentliche Jacke und schwanke zwischen Leatt DBX 4.0 und 5.0. 
Die Features und Optik ist für mich bei Leatt perfekt. 
Würdest du mir noch veraten für welche Farbe du dich entschieden hast und ob die Bilder im Internet farbtreu sind? Eventuell kannst du ja sogar ein Bild hochladen.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (9. November 2020)

Ganther schrieb:


> @Laufrad0815 hast du am Wochende zufällig eine Runde mit der Leatt DBX 4.0 drehen können? Deine erste Erfahrung würde mich sehr interessieren.
> Ich brauche unbedingt eine ordentliche Jacke und schwanke zwischen Leatt DBX 4.0 und 5.0.
> Die Features und Optik ist für mich bei Leatt perfekt.
> Würdest du mir noch veraten für welche Farbe du dich entschieden hast und ob die Bilder im Internet farbtreu sind? Eventuell kannst du ja sogar ein Bild hochladen.



Die Jacke hatte ich am Samstag zum Spaziergang mit Langarmshirt und Fleeceweste an. Biken ist momentan nicht, muss mich nach OP noch etwas schonen. Wind ist zumindest keiner durchgekommen und kalt wurde mir auch nicht.

Farbwahl fiel auf Cactus, die Fotos auf der Webseite sind schon ziemlich farbecht. Ich kann nachher gerne noch ein Foto machen und hochladen.

DBX 4.0 und 5.0 sind grundverschiedene Jacken, die 5.0er ist eine reinrassige, relativ steife Hardshell-Regenjacke für harten Einsatz. Die 4.0er eine leichte, aber warme Softshell.


----------



## Ganther (9. November 2020)

Laufrad0815 schrieb:


> DBX 4.0 und 5.0 sind grundverschiedene Jacken, die 5.0er ist eine reinrassige, relativ steife Hardshell-Regenjacke für harten Einsatz. Die 4.0er eine leichte, aber warme Softshell.


Da tendiere ich dann eher zur 4.0. Die 5.0er klingt nach deiner Beschreibung nicht nach meinem Einsatzgebiet.

Ein Foto wäre trotzdem ganz klasse. Wirkt immer nochmal anders als die cleanen Websitebilder der Hersteller.

Kannst du noch was zu dem "neuen" Feature "ClimbVent Connector" sagen? Ich kann mir darunter nicht wirklich etwas vorstellen. Laut Website soll man damit bei offener Jacke fahren können. Meine Vorstellung wäre da etwas das die linke und rechte untere Seite der Jacke zusammen hält, sodass die beiden Seiten nicht herumflattern?


----------



## shaihulud (9. November 2020)

Ganther schrieb:


> Kannst du noch was zu dem "neuen" Feature "ClimbVent Connector" sagen? Ich kann mir darunter nicht wirklich etwas vorstellen. Laut Website soll man damit bei offener Jacke fahren können. Meine Vorstellung wäre da etwas das die linke und rechte untere Seite der Jacke zusammen hält, sodass die beiden Seiten nicht herumflattern?


Genauso ist es! Eine Verbindung mit Druckknopf im Brustbereich, die bei offenem Reißverschluss verhindert, dass die Jacke stark flattert oder vom Rucksack nach hinten/offen gezogen wird.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (9. November 2020)

Hier 2 Fotos der Jacke, auf dem zweiten sieht man den ClimbVent Connector. Wurde von meinem Vorredner bereits gut beschrieben:


----------



## damage0099 (9. November 2020)

Ist das die 4.0?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laufrad0815 (9. November 2020)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ist das die 4.0?



Genau 👍🏼


----------



## Arazi (9. November 2020)

@Laufrad0815 Sieht auf jeden Fall ganz cool aus! 

Was mir nicht einleuchtet ist das Zahlen- und Farb-System von Leatt: Was unterscheidet jetzt 2.0 von 3.0 und 4.0? Andere Materialien? Und zieht sich das bei den Hosen usw. auch durch? Mir fällt z.B. auf, dass es die Farbe "Cactus" als lange Hose gar nicht gibt, dafür aber als Short. Hingegen gibt es die lange DBX 4.0 in "Onyx" und "Sand", wozu es wiederum keine farblich abgestimmten Jacken gibt. Das macht für mich absolut keinen Sinn bzw. ich erkenne diesen nicht...


----------



## shaihulud (9. November 2020)

Arazi schrieb:


> @Laufrad0815
> Was mir nicht einleuchtet ist das Zahlen- und Farb-System von Leatt: Was unterscheidet jetzt 2.0 von 3.0 und 4.0? Andere Materialien? ...



Die Nummerierung ersetzt einfach irgendwelche ausgedachten Modellnamen. Grob gesagt geht es von 1.0 (günstig mit einfachen Features) bis zum Topmodell 5.0 (höherer Preis aber dafür auch mit etlichen technischen Features versehen) aufwärts. Als Beispiel: Jacke 2.0 mit 5k/5k (Wasserdichtigkeit/Atmungsaktivität), sehr leicht, und einfach verstaubar -> 5.0 Jacke mit 30k/23k, komplett andere Materialien, perfekt für Fahrten im Dauerregen. Wobei beide Jacken trotzdem z.B. auch das Magnetic Hood-System haben.

Bei den Buxen ist es ähnlich. Hinzu kommen hier noch andere Verstellmechanismen (Bundweite) sowie Features wie Schlüsselhalter, Hüfttaschen, herausnehmbare Taschen für Goggles usw.. Die 4.0 Hose ist die einzige lange MTB-Hose von Leatt.

Am besten mal beim Radladen Deines Vertrauens begutachten ...


----------



## Arazi (9. November 2020)

Danke. Hast Du zufällig einen Tipp im Ruhrgebiet für die Leatt-Klamotten?


----------



## kackboon91 (17. November 2020)

Aktuell auch für mich ein interessantes Thema. 

Habe gerade die Endura MTR Primaloft Jacke hier. M ist mir um einiges zu kurz. L passt von der Länge, aber ist mir dann doch ein paar Nummern zu groß. 
Somit gehen beide leider wieder zurück.

Eventuell versuche ich als nächstes die Leatt DBX 4.0. Die sollte ja von der windabweisenden- und wärmenden Funktion ähnlich wie die Endura sein.


----------



## Ben-HD (18. November 2020)

Die Leatt DBX 5.0 Jacke passt vom Schnitt im Brustbereich nicht so gut für etwas athletischere Gestalten. Hab sie hier, aber sie ist oben etwas eng geschnitten für Menschlinge mit breiterem Oberkörper. Schade, denn die features der Jacke wirken durchdacht und schick ist sie auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shonzo (18. November 2020)

Zwiebelprinzip und Vaude Mens Moab Jacket.
Bei 10 Grad nur ein Funktionsunterhemd und die Moab. Wenns frischer wird noch ein langarm Shirt dazwischen und wenns kalt wird dann eben noch ein Fleece Midlayer oder ne Primaloft Weste.
Uphill und Downhill sind natürlich zwei paar Stiefel.

Da die Jacke 80% winddicht ist hält die das Schlimmste ab und sorgt für ein angenehmes Klima.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (18. November 2020)

kackboon91 schrieb:


> Eventuell versuche ich als nächstes die Leatt DBX 4.0. Die sollte ja von der windabweisenden- und wärmenden Funktion ähnlich wie die Endura sein.



Ich trage die DBX 4.0 sehr oft im Alltag, sieht schick aus und ist einfach mega bequem.
Hatte sie auch letztens bei einem ersten kurzen Ausflug mit dem Bike an und sie hält den Wind sehr, sehr gut ab. Für die derzeitigen Temperaturen für mich eine sehr gute Wahl.
Bei niedrigeren Temperaturen kann man prima mit Zwischenschichten reagieren.



powerwheelie schrieb:


> Die Leatt DBX 5.0 Jacke passt vom Schnitt im Brustbereich nicht so gut für etwas athletischere Gestalten. Hab sie hier, aber sie ist oben etwas eng geschnitten für Menschlinge mit breiterem Oberkörper. Schade, denn die features der Jacke wirken durchdacht und schick ist sie auch.



Kann ich bestätigen. Ich bin wahrlich nicht breit gebaut im Schulterbereich bei 1,80m/78kg und konnte die DBX 5.0 in Größe L nur mit Baselayer und höchstens sehr dünnem Trikot bequem bis oben schließen. Im Alltag mal eine Fleece-Weste oder ein dickeres Shirt passten nicht wirklich drunter, ohne eingeengt zu sein.

Die Jacke an sich finde ich sonst echt klasse gemacht. Sehr robust und durchdacht, damit sollte man den stärksten Regen überstehen.


----------



## elmicha (18. November 2020)

Aufgrund des Threads habe ich mir zwei Jacken (Oneal Cyclone Softshell und Endura Singletrack II Softshell) in der 100€ Klasse genauer angeschaut. Meine Eindrücke hierzu:
Die Oneal hat eine weite Passform, ist bei gleicher Größe aber kürzer (z.B. Ärmel) als die Endura. Das Material außen wirkt sehr gut und stabil, innen sieht es eher nach Regenjacke aus. Dafür hat sie Unterarmbelüftungen.
Bei der Endura ist die Passform körperbetonter, aber nicht eng anliegend. Das Material ist weicher und mit deutlich mehr Stretch.
Beide Jacken haben im Neuzustand eine ordentliche wasserabweisende Beschichtung. Nach einer ganz kurzen Probefahrt schätze ich die Endura als minimal luftiger als die Oneal ein.
Für den Einsatzbereich 10°C (+-5) und ohne Dauerregen werde ich jetzt die Endura nutzen.
Update: Einsatzbereich eher 5°C (+-5). Über 10°C wird es wohl zu warm.


----------



## baconcookie (18. November 2020)

hat jemand einen vergleich zwschen leatt dbx 4.0 und der Endura singletrack 2 (die richtige nicht die softshell) die sind bei mir in der engeren auswahl


----------



## kackboon91 (18. November 2020)

Laufrad0815 schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Ich bin wahrlich nicht breit gebaut im Schulterbereich bei 1,80m/78kg und konnte die DBX 5.0 in Größe L nur mit Baselayer und höchstens sehr dünnem Trikot bequem bis oben schließen. Im Alltag mal eine Fleece-Weste oder ein dickeres Shirt passten nicht wirklich drunter, ohne eingeengt zu sein.
> 
> Die Jacke an sich finde ich sonst echt klasse gemacht. Sehr robust und durchdacht, damit sollte man den stärksten Regen überstehen.



Ist explizit nur die DBX 5.0 so eng oder auch die DBX 4.0?

Für mich wäre es eng eher besser, da ich doch sehr schlank gebaut bin und sonst immer Probleme habe, Fahrrad Trickots / Jacken zu finden die eng genug sind. Eben genau darum geht ja auch die Endura MTR wieder zurück.


----------



## danimaniac (18. November 2020)

dann guck doch mal in der Rennradabteilung? Die können lang, superschlank besser als die MTBler...
Ich weiß... Frevelei. Aber was technische Bekleidung für's Fahren bei jedem Wetter angeht sind die Dackelschneider etwas weiter.


----------



## feedyourhead (18. November 2020)

vitaminc schrieb:


> ich persönlich verfüge z.B. über mehrere Jacken. Eine dünne Windjacke (Arcteryx Squamish)


Das ist auch meine am meisten genutzte Jacke!

Wird es kühl eine dünne Delta LT Fleece drunter, wird es auf der Abfahrt kalt noch eine Daunenweste.
Wird es nass statt der Windjacke eine Hardshell drüber.


----------



## Skwal (18. November 2020)

Habe ich auch immer alles im BegleitLKW!

Und zur Not setze ich mich da halt rein...


----------



## kackboon91 (18. November 2020)

danimaniac schrieb:


> dann guck doch mal in der Rennradabteilung? Die können lang, superschlank besser als die MTBler...
> Ich weiß... Frevelei. Aber was technische Bekleidung für's Fahren bei jedem Wetter angeht sind die Dackelschneider etwas weiter.



Werde ich.

Mein Gravel-Bike bin ich bisher noch nicht wirklich im schlechten / allzu kalten Wetter gefahren. Da hatte ich eine dünne Regen/Windjacke von Vaude. Die hält zwar den Wind und auch den Regen draussen, aber leider den Schweiss auch drinnen. Da bin ich nach nur wenigen Minuten komplett durchnässt und am Ende ist es mit Jacke kälter als ohne.

Aber wenn die Leatt DXB 4.0 auch so eng ist, wäre dass doch super!


----------



## feedyourhead (18. November 2020)

Skwal schrieb:


> Habe ich auch immer alles im BegleitLKW!


Du kannst gerne mitteilen wie Du den entsprechenden Temparturbereich mit weniger Packvolumen und Gewicht abdeckst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skwal (18. November 2020)

Der Comedian hat auch nicht immer die Patentlösung


----------



## Gluehhops (18. November 2020)

David1812 schrieb:


> Ich fahr meistens mit dem Perfetto Ros Convertible Jacket von Castelli. (XXL bei 73kg, weil Castelli einfach für Außerirdische designt)
> 
> Ärmel sind abnehmbar, ist absolut winddicht und auch recht wasserdicht, fahr allerdings selten im Starkregen.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen, der Reisverschluss der abnehmbaren Ärmel ist nicht durchgängig und lässt ein ca. 2cm großes Loch, durch das bei Temperaturen <5°C kalte Luft zieht. Insgesamt deckt die Jacke mit T-Shirt drunter bei mir einen Temperaturbereich zwischen 5-10°C ab und das ist mir für den Preis zu wenig.

Vorher hatte ich die Gore C7 WS Pro die ich bei -5 bis +13°C tragen konnte. Die hat Belüftungsöffnungen an den Ärmelbündchen und vorne unter den Schultern. Leider sind die Reißverschlüsse anfällig für Defekte und schlecht bedienbar während der Fahrt. Das liegt daran, dass sie sehr kleine Zähne haben um den Wind draußen zu halten. Winddicht ist sie dementsprechend auch zu 100%.


----------



## youdontknow (18. November 2020)

kackboon91 schrieb:


> Werde ich.
> 
> Mein Gravel-Bike bin ich bisher noch nicht wirklich im schlechten / allzu kalten Wetter gefahren. Da hatte ich eine dünne Regen/Windjacke von Vaude. Die hält zwar den Wind und auch den Regen draussen, aber leider den Schweiss auch drinnen. Da bin ich nach nur wenigen Minuten komplett durchnässt und am Ende ist es mit Jacke kälter als ohne.
> 
> Aber wenn die Leatt DXB 4.0 auch so eng ist, wäre dass doch super!



Schau dir mal die Pearl Izumi an, verlinkt in #55 . Ich kann die "wärmstens" empfehlen.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (18. November 2020)

kackboon91 schrieb:


> Ist explizit nur die DBX 5.0 so eng oder auch die DBX 4.0?
> 
> Für mich wäre es eng eher besser, da ich doch sehr schlank gebaut bin und sonst immer Probleme habe, Fahrrad Trickots / Jacken zu finden die eng genug sind. Eben genau darum geht ja auch die Endura MTR wieder zurück.



Die DBX 4.0 ist obenrum etwas weiter, für mich sehr komfortabel und trotzdem noch körpernah. Das Material ist aber auch nicht mit der DBX 5.0 (reinrassige Hardshell) zu vergleichen. Die DBX 4.0 trägt sich in etwa wie das Oberteil eines bequemen Jogginganzugs. Die 5.0 ist deutlich steifer.

Bei der 5.0 ging Baselayer plus dünnes Jersey, bei einem etwas dickeren Shirt oder Pullover war die Jacke in geschlossenem Zustand im Schulterbereich saueng. Das ist für mich nicht alltagstauglich, dafür gebe ich dann keine 230€ aus.


----------



## BashPi (18. November 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> hat jemand einen vergleich zwschen leatt dbx 4.0 und der Endura singletrack 2 (die richtige nicht die softshell) die sind bei mir in der engeren auswahl


Du möchtest eine Hardshell mit einer Softshell vergleichen? Ich weiß nicht, ob das so sinnvoll ist


----------



## baconcookie (18. November 2020)

Specs und Preise der beiden Jacken sind doch ähnlich


----------



## BashPi (18. November 2020)

Also die Singletrack 2 hat mir garnicht gefallen, die Softshellversion hingegen schon. Allein vom Gefühl und der Wärmeentwicklung sind die total unterschiedlich. Entsprechend glaube ich eher, dass die dbx 4.0 eher mit der singletrack softshell vergleichbar ist. nur so meine gedanken dazu


----------



## hans7 (19. November 2020)

Jemand Erfahrung mit der Vaude Virt Jacke? Einziges Manko was ich sehe ist, das sie keine Kapuze hat.


----------



## Roman441 (19. November 2020)

BashPi schrieb:


> Also die Singletrack 2 hat mir garnicht gefallen, die Softshellversion hingegen schon. Allein vom Gefühl und der Wärmeentwicklung sind die total unterschiedlich. Entsprechend glaube ich eher, dass die dbx 4.0 eher mit der singletrack softshell vergleichbar ist. nur so meine gedanken dazu


Ist die 2er nicht die Softshell Version?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BashPi (19. November 2020)

Roman441 schrieb:


> Ist die 2er nicht die Softshell Version?


Die sind leider super schlecht was Artikelbezeichnungen angeht. Mal heißt es nur Jacke, mal 2 mal irgendwas anderes. Wer da die Namen vergibt, sollte mal lieber wen von Naketano einstellen. Namen wie Bouncing Möpzis und Besoffski lassen sich wenigstens unterscheiden 






						SingleTrack Jacket II | EnduraSport
					

Smart, multi-faced MTB jacket, using 3-layer fabric to provide reliable wind & waterproofing. Roll-away hood and a modest drop-tail for any surprise showers, while under-arm vents help to maximise breathability on hotter days. The jacket is perfect for trail-riding as well as traversing through...




					www.endurasport.com


----------



## Roman441 (19. November 2020)

Das ist die 3 lagen Gewebe.
Du sagst aber die Softshell hat dir besser gefallen?
Ich kann mir vorstellen dass die Softshell auch etwas wärmer hält oder?


----------



## BashPi (19. November 2020)

Ja, mir hat die Softshell besser gefallen. Der Stoff ist viel angenehmer. Und ja, ich glaube sie hät auch etwas wärmer. Ich habe mich aber wie erwähnt für die MT500 Jacke entschieden, da merkt man noch einmal einen deutlichen Unterschied in Punkto Qualität und auch der Stoff fühlt sich viel angenehmer als der Stoff der Singletrack Hardshell.
Die Softshell würde ich mir aber sogar noch zusätzlich kaufen für Tage, an denen nicht mir Regen rechnen ist

Ich würde mir einfach beide Jacken bestellen und sie mal anprobieren. Ohne Anprobe geht da eh nichts


----------



## Roman441 (19. November 2020)

Sicherlich eine gute Wahl mit der MT 500, ich finde den Preis nur etwas zu hoch für meine Zwecke


----------



## Ganther (19. November 2020)

Roman441 schrieb:


> Sicherlich eine gute Wahl mit der MT 500, ich finde den Preis nur etwas zu hoch für meine Zwecke


Geht mir auch so. Der Preis schreckt mich extrem ab.


----------



## BashPi (19. November 2020)

Muss man schauen wie man sie nutzt. Für alle 2 Wochen ne Runde Fahrrad fahren würd ich es auch nicht tun. Wenn man eh nur im Trockenen fährt würd ich auch eine Softshell nehmen. Ich trage die Jacke inzwischen in der Freizeit bis ca 5 Grad runter weil sie mir so gut gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (24. November 2020)

Wie ist denn der Unterschied von der Endura Singletrack I zu Singletrack II?
Hatte letztens die Endura Singletrack I mal wieder an und das ist echt eine ganz schlimme Schwitztüte. Hat sich das was verändert?


----------



## Monche (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich suche momentan auch die eierlegende wollmilchsau unter den Jacken. 😅

Hat von euch jemand mal die Fox Flexair Pro Fire Alpha getestet und kann was über die atmungsaktivität sagen? 

Ich war die letzten Tage öfters mal bei kälteren Temperaturen auf dem Rad und hatte ne alte softshell von Aldi an. Bergab hab ich dann noch einen windbraker drüber gezogen aber der war wiederum so dicht, dass ich am Ende der Tour ganz schön nass war und mir sehr kalt wurde. Da ich keine Lust habe immer den windbraker mit zu schleppen suche ich eine vernünftige, atmungsaktive Jacke zum Biken in der ich bergauf auch nicht klatsch nass geschwitzt bin. 

Ich hab mir jetzt zwei Jacken bestellt und hoffe die richtige dabei zu finden. 
Bestellt hab ich mir die leatt dbx4.0 und die genannte fox Jacke. Morgen sollten diese ankommen. Bin gespannt wie sie sich tragen lassen. Aber testen kann man sie ja leider nicht wirklich.


----------



## BashPi (1. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir klappt die Endura MT500 wie gesagt wunderbar. Allerdings nur dank der guten Belüftungsschlitze unter den Armen und an der Bauchflanke. Perfekte Belüftung für Bergauf, Bergab mach ich einfach wieder zu. Ich glaube, es gibt keine Jacke unter der man nicht schwitzt ohne Belüftungsschlitze, zumindest habe ich eine solche noch nicht besessen


----------



## Axel2k (1. Dezember 2020)

Die Fox Flexair Pro Fire Alpha schaut irgendwie schwitzig aus.
Mich würde auch stören dass es unter den Achseln keine Reisverschlüsse gibt. Aber cool aussehen tut sie


----------



## Laufrad0815 (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin mit der Leatt DBX4.0 rundum zufrieden. Hält den Wind sehr gut ab und die Belüftung über die großen Taschen vorne in Kombination mit der Öffnung im Schulterbereich funktioniert prima.
Dabei hat das Teil den Tragekomfort einer Trainingsjacke.


----------



## Monche (1. Dezember 2020)

Axel2k schrieb:


> Die Fox Flexair Pro Fire Alpha schaut irgendwie schwitzig aus.
> Mich würde auch stören dass es unter den Achseln keine Reisverschlüsse gibt. Aber cool aussehen tut sie


Stimmt.. Das mit den fehlenden Reißverschlüssen ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Gluehhops (1. Dezember 2020)

dafür ist sie schön kuschelig - auch verschwitzt. nur nicht bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten, da zieht es durch Belüftungslöchlein auf Brusthöhe und am Rücken.


----------



## Monche (2. Dezember 2020)

Okay, danke schonmal für deine Einschätzung.


----------



## kackboon91 (5. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe jetzt die Leatt DBX 4.0 hier. Gefällt mir sehr gut, scheint super verarbeitet zu sein und hat ein paar tolle Features. Bei 1.93cm und 75kg werde ich wohl zu L greifen. Ist zwar ein klein wenig weit, aber M ist eindeutig zu eng und klein.
Aber eine Sache habe ich nicht ganz verstanden. An der rechten grossen Tasche kann ich ja den Bund Einstellen. Ich bin es von allen anderen Jacken gewohnt, dass man das jedoch auf beiden Seiten einstellen kann. Nur finde ich links nichts. Wenn ich rechts den Bund anziehe, dann zieht es dementsprechend natürlich auch nur rechts. Habe ich da etwas nicht verstanden?

In den nächsten Tagen kommt dann noch die Endura MT500 Freezing Point zum Vergleich.


----------



## Axel2k (5. Dezember 2020)

Zum Thema mit dem Bund an deiner Jacke kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen.
Ich habe jetzt aber auch seit 2 Wochen die Endura Freezing Point und war bisher dreimal mit ihr unterwegs. Leider habe ich keinen Vergleich, ist halt schwer möglich weil man die Jacke ja wirklich im Einsatz testen muss.
Was ich jedoch sagen kann ist, dass die Jacke nur mit den wirklich großzügigen Belüftungsreisverschlüssen gut funktioniert... es ist dennoch ein sehr schmaler Grat zwischen frieren und schwitzen. Weiß nicht ob das bei anderen Jacken besser funktioniert. Hatte bisher ein atmungsaktives sleeve von Nike darunter, und hab mir jetzt ein langärmeliges Mesh Hemd von Odlo besorgt, dass ich aber noch ausprobieren muss. Mehr als ein baselayer kann man selbst bei 0 °C nicht anhaben, sonst ist es zu viel. Von daher ist mein bisheriges Fazit, dass die Jacke schon ihre Berechtigung hat bei diesen niedrigen Temperaturen und dort auch recht gut funktioniert, aber bei 8 °C ist die schon wieder zu warm. sie ist also vom Einsatz her schon speziell. Ich schwitze jedoch auch sehr schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axel2k (5. Dezember 2020)

Ach ja, Alternativ hatte ich mir noch die Mt500 wasserdichte Jacke überlegt. Die soll ja eigentlich ein breiteres Anwendungsgebiet haben uns sehr atmungsaktiv sein .Aber da vertraue ich den Tests auch nicht so richtig, da es unterm Strich eigentlich immer noch eine atmungsaktive Regenjacke ist.


----------



## BashPi (5. Dezember 2020)

Axel2k schrieb:


> Ach ja, Alternativ hatte ich mir noch die Mt500 wasserdichte Jacke überlegt. Die soll ja eigentlich ein breiteres Anwendungsgebiet haben uns sehr atmungsaktiv sein .Aber da vertraue ich den Tests auch nicht so richtig, da es unterm Strich eigentlich immer noch eine atmungsaktive Regenjacke ist.


Hast du auch gelesen, was ich hier alles dazu geschrieben habe? 
Da gibt es schon die ein oder andere Rezension zur MT500. Ich bin sie bisher bis ca 5 Grad gefahren und habe mit Langarm drunter nicht gefroren und auch nicht geschwitzt dank Belüftungssysteme.. Viel kälter sollte es jedoch nicht werden, wobei ich dann eh nicht mehr fahre


----------



## Axel2k (5. Dezember 2020)

Doch habe ich gelesen.
Bis wie viel Grad ziehst du dann die MT500 wasserdichte Jacke II an?
Weil ab 10° kann man ja schon wieder mit einem anderen baselayer  und Windbreaker fahren, sofern man auf die Regen-Dichtheit verzichten kann...


----------



## BashPi (5. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab sie schon bis knapp 18 Grad getragen. Darüber brauche ich sie nur noch als Regenschutz da Wind ja nicht mehr kalt ist. Aber bei 18Grad hat ich nur nen kurzärmiges Trikot drunter und die Belüftungsschlitze alle auf. Aber dann ging es ganz gut


----------



## BashPi (8. Dezember 2020)

Hier gibt es auch was Neues von Fox, ist eventuell auch eine Überlegung wert!
Fox Ranger Wind Pullover


----------



## Axel2k (8. Dezember 2020)

Ich glaube die hätte mir zu wenig Belüftungsmöglichkeiten, dafür dass sie 100 % winddicht ist.


----------



## Roman441 (8. Dezember 2020)

Ich bekomme diese Woche 3 Jacken geliefert. Singletrack 2, singletrack Softshell und die Leatt dbx 4.0
Eine davon sollte es dann werden


----------



## natas_germany (8. Dezember 2020)

Das war sinnlos 😜


----------



## kucht (8. Dezember 2020)

Habe die Endura Freezing Point jetzt auch seit kurzem. Beim Mountainbike ist die über 10 Grad zu warm, darunter super. Zum Graveln habe ich sie auch ein paar mal angezogen. Da fahr ich sie auch bei 10 Grad und bei 2 Grad war es mit Baselayer und Wintstopper T-Shirt angenehm.
Erfüllt für mich genau wofür ich sie haben wollte und mir wird schnell kalt.

Die Haltbarkeit bei Stürzen scheint auch ziemlich gut zu sein. Habe mich mit der Jacke einmal hingelegt (OTB auf gefällten Baumstamm gefallen mit Oberkörper). Dicker Bluterguss an der Hüfte und leichte Prellung am Brustkorb, die Jacke hat aber keinerlei Spuren. Hatte ich vorher Bedenken bei Primaloft, aber MT500 scheint auch hier robust zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styl0 (8. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
ich werfe mal folgende Jacke noch in die Runde:





						ROSE RACE WIND Fahrradjacke kaufen | ROSE Bikes
					

ROSE RACE WIND Fahrradjacke bei ROSE Bikes. ★ Individueller Service ★ Schnelle Lieferung ★ Über 110 Jahre Tradition. Überzeuge dich selbst!




					www.rosebikes.de
				




Bei 1,95 und 92 kg trage ich sie in XL. Preislich attraktiv und in meinen Augen gut verarbeitet. Darunter hatte hatte ich zuletzt ein Trikot mit dünnem Fleece Inlay + T-Shirt. Bei etwa 7 Grad problemlos. Ich denke darunter führt an geeigneter Unterwäsche kein Weg vorbei.

Für große Menschen sicherlich interessant: Die Ärmel sind wirklich lang.


----------



## Monche (9. Dezember 2020)

Monche schrieb:


> Ich suche momentan auch die eierlegende wollmilchsau unter den Jacken. 😅
> 
> Hat von euch jemand mal die Fox Flexair Pro Fire Alpha getestet und kann was über die atmungsaktivität sagen?
> 
> ...


Ich habe jetzt beide Jacken anprobiert. Die leatt dbx 4.0 in M und die fox in M und in L. 
Die fox ist sehr schmal an Brust und Bauch geschnitten, so dass sie mir dort in M viel zu klein ist. Allerdings hatten die Ärmel die perfekte Länge. 
In L kam sie heute an und diese ist mir wiederum deutlich zu groß. Wenn diese Jacke ne (für mich) bessere Passform hätte, würde ich mich glaube ich für diese entscheiden. Das Material macht einen sehr wertigen Eindruck. Sehr kuschelig und flexibel ist sie auch noch. Was mich aber direkt dazu noch gestört hat war, dass die Reisverschlüsse so klein sind, dass es mit Handschuhen fummelig werden könnte. 

Ich werde jetzt die leatt Jacke behalten. Die ist zwar nicht gefüttert und macht dagegen eher den Eindruck einer hardshell, aber die Passform ist für mich (178m und 76kg) echt Mega gut und sie ist sehr durchdacht. (Magnet an der Kapuze, silikonstreifen am hintern, große Lüftungstaschen usw) 
Da ziehe ich dann lieber noch ein Merinoshirt oder so drunter.


----------



## baconcookie (10. Dezember 2020)

kackboon91 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt die Leatt DBX 4.0 hier. Gefällt mir sehr gut, scheint super verarbeitet zu sein und hat ein paar tolle Features. Bei 1.93cm und 75kg werde ich wohl zu L greifen. Ist zwar ein klein wenig weit, aber M ist eindeutig zu eng und klein.
> Aber eine Sache habe ich nicht ganz verstanden. An der rechten grossen Tasche kann ich ja den Bund Einstellen. Ich bin es von allen anderen Jacken gewohnt, dass man das jedoch auf beiden Seiten einstellen kann. Nur finde ich links nichts. Wenn ich rechts den Bund anziehe, dann zieht es dementsprechend natürlich auch nur rechts. Habe ich da etwas nicht verstanden?
> 
> In den nächsten Tagen kommt dann noch die Endura MT500 Freezing Point zum Vergleich.


wie siehts mit der länge der Ärmel aus bei deiner Körpergröße? ist bei mit mit auch 1.90m immer ein thema. wiege allerdings 20kg mehr und müsste wohl zu XL greifen


----------



## Roman441 (10. Dezember 2020)

Ich bekomme die DBX 4.0 heute Mittag in XL geliefert. Habe selbst 188cm und 95 kg. Kann dir dann berichten


----------



## baconcookie (10. Dezember 2020)

merci 
hätte am liebsten dass es aktuell noch die 2020 Farbe Forest gibt, hab ne dbx3 shorts davon, die fand ich echt mega


----------



## danimaniac (10. Dezember 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> merci
> hätte am liebsten dass es aktuell noch die 2020 Farbe Forest gibt, hab ne dbx3 shorts davon, die fand ich echt mega


Hätte leider eh nicht gepasst. Das Forest von kurzer Hose passt nicht zur langen Hose passt nicht zur DBX4 Jacke passt nicht zur DBX5 Jacke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (10. Dezember 2020)

oh kacke, dann gibts halt schwarz, das geht immer


----------



## danimaniac (10. Dezember 2020)

Hat einer von euch schonmal eine der Jacken mit Polartec-Neoshell Membran ausprobiert?
Finde die mit 250-300 Euro schon recht teuer. Die Tests bei NSMB für die Fox und die Giro Jacke lesen sich aber vielversprechend.
Interessanteste Jacke wäre für mich wohl trotzdem die Specialized Trail Series Jacke....


----------



## kackboon91 (10. Dezember 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> wie siehts mit der länge der Ärmel aus bei deiner Körpergröße? ist bei mit mit auch 1.90m immer ein thema. wiege allerdings 20kg mehr und müsste wohl zu XL greifen



Ich bin 1.93 und wiege läppische 75kg. Bei mir passen die Ärmel super in Größe L


----------



## Roman441 (10. Dezember 2020)

Roman441 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme diese Woche 3 Jacken geliefert. Singletrack 2, singletrack Softshell und die Leatt dbx 4.0
> Eine davon sollte es dann werden


Also ich habe heute die drei Jacken durchprobiert.
Vorab, es ist mir nicht leicht gefallen mich für eine zu entscheiden.

Die Singletrack II Softshell Sitz mir zu körperbetont und ist mir etwas zu dünn. Auch das man die Kapuze nicht einrollen oder befestigen kann, ist nicht so optimal.

Die Leatt Sitzt besser auch wenn die Ärmel minimal kürzer sind als bei der Endura Softshell (aber noch vertretbar).  Die Feature der Jacke sind allesamt cool und durchdacht.

Die Singletrack (exoshell 20) Sitzt bei mir auf Anhieb perfekt. In ihr fühle ich mich am wohlsten vom Schnitt her. Sie ist etwas weiter und hat die längsten Ärmel (was mir sehr wichtig ist). Die Kapuze kann man einrollen und befestigen. Die Belüftungsöffnungen haben leider kein Netz auf der Innenseite.

Auch wenn ich den Softshell Stoff eigentlich bevorzuge, habe ich mich nun doch für die Singletrack entschieden da ich mir sage in erster Linie muss ich mich wohlfühlen. Und warm gibt sie sicher auch. Wenn es dann wieder Richtung Frühling geht, gibt es dann noch eine dünne Softshell ohne Kapuze.

Ach ja alle Jacken sind wiegesagt in XL geliefert worden. Ich selbst bin 188cm bei 95kg


----------



## baconcookie (11. Dezember 2020)

kannst du mal einen link zur endura posten, ich bin auch start verwirrt von deren bezeichnungen leider.
die ST II ist dann eigentlich die Hardshell? laut specs soll sie dann ja wie die DBX 4 eine 10k wassersäule haben, jedoch mit 20k doppelt so atmungsaktiv sein


----------



## Roman441 (11. Dezember 2020)

SingleTrack Jacket - Wasserdichte Jacke - Blau
					

Garantierter Schutz vor den Elementen! Atmungsaktives, wind- und wasserdichtes ExoShell20™ 3-Lagen-Gewebe sorgt für den richtigen Schutz bei "Wind und Wetter". Ein Kordelzug in der Kapuze sorgt auf den Trails für den perfekten Halt....




					www.bike-mailorder.de
				




Ich verstehe dass so das die ST die aus den exoshell Material ist und die ST II die Softshell


----------



## Skwal (11. Dezember 2020)

Roman441 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dass so das die ST die aus den exoshell Material ist und die ST II die Softshell



Du schreibst oben, dass du die ST2 anprobiert hast, da solltest du schon beurteilen können, ob Softshell oder nicht...






						SingleTrack Jacket | EnduraSport
					

On Point Element Protection




					www.endurasport.com
				









						SingleTrack Softshell II | EnduraSport
					

The directional SingleTrack collection delivers bang on trend trail function. This windproof softshell ticks all the boxes, street styling looks great off the bike, tech fabrics and neat features keep you comfortable on the trail.




					www.endurasport.com


----------



## Roman441 (11. Dezember 2020)

Deswegen habe ich oben auch exoshell in Klammern dazu geschrieben. In den Shops habe ich das Gefühl dass die Softshell alles Singletrack II und die exoshell als Singletrack geschrieben wird.
Ich habe es geändert, nun sollte es passen


----------



## kackboon91 (11. Dezember 2020)

Ich warte noch immer auf die Endura MT500 Freezing Point in der richtigen Grösse um sie endlich direkt mit der Leatt DBX 4.0 vergleichen zu können. 

An sich gefällt mir die Leatt doch sehr gut, passt auch super. 
Habe nur bedenken, da sich die Endura mit ihren 40,000g/m²/24hr Atmungsaktivität im Vergleich zu den 10,000g/m²/24hr der Leatt ja doch, auf dem Papier, um einiges besser liest.

Kann jemand was zur Leatt sagen? Fühlt man sich da beim bergauf-fahren wie in einer Plastiktüte?


----------



## fone (11. Dezember 2020)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch schonmal eine der Jacken mit Polartec-Neoshell Membran ausprobiert?
> Finde die mit 250-300 Euro schon recht teuer. Die Tests bei NSMB für die Fox und die Giro Jacke lesen sich aber vielversprechend.
> Interessanteste Jacke wäre für mich wohl trotzdem die Specialized Trail Series Jacke....


Ich hab ne ältere Rab mit Neoshell, Das Material ist toll! Leicht, elastisch und dünn - mir fürs Biken auf jeden Fall zu schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (11. Dezember 2020)

Suche auch eine passende neue Jacke zum Winterbiken/Nightride bei allen Temperaturen.
Habe eine alte VAUDE Jacke, die ich immer nur mit einem warmen X Bionic Unterhemd fahre. Passt eigentlich. Nur bei der VAUDE lohnt der Ersatz des Reißverschlusses nicht mehr. Wie gesagt, ist über 10 jahre alt und hat inzwischen zahlreiche Macken.
Habe mal in die engere Wahl gezogen

Gore C5 Infinium Thermo Softshell   und 
Leatt DBX 4.0
Ich denke, dass die Gore wärmer hält und atmungsaktiver ist.
Dafür hat die Leatt eine Kapuze und ich habe den Eindruck, dass sie etwas leichter ist und kleineres Packmaß hat. Aber das kann man aus der Beschreibung nicht so ganz schließen.
Kann mir jemand dazu etwas sagen?

SG


----------



## on any sunday (12. Dezember 2020)

Sind doch zwei verschiedene Jacke, die Gore ist mit Fleece gefüttert, körpernah, die Leatt ist eine Softshell ohne Futter, Lüftung am Rücken und vorne 2 Reissverschlüsse, lässt sich zu einer 15 cm Rolle mit 30 cm Länge zusammen packen, also eher nichts zum mitnehmen im Trikot oder so. Atmungsaktivität ist so lala, in den Armen kann es schon auf einer längeren Tour feucht werden und wärmer wie 10 Grad sollte es eher nicht sein.


----------



## Axel2k (12. Dezember 2020)

Also ich würde die Jacke nehmen, die mehr Lüftungsmöglichkeiten in Form von Reisverschlüssen hat. Die angegebene Atmungsaktivität sehe ich eher als Laborwert.


----------



## kackboon91 (12. Dezember 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Sind doch zwei verschiedene Jacke, die Gore ist mit Fleece gefüttert, körpernah, die Leatt ist eine Softshell ohne Futter, Lüftung am Rücken und vorne 2 Reissverschlüsse, lässt sich zu einer 15 cm Rolle mit 30 cm Länge zusammen packen, also eher nichts zum mitnehmen im Trikot oder so. Atmungsaktivität ist so lala, in den Armen kann es schon auf einer längeren Tour feucht werden und wärmer wie 10 Grad sollte es eher nicht sein.


Hast du hinsichtlich der Atmungsaktivität einen Vergleich zu anderen Jacken?

Bei wie viel °C hast du wie viele Schichten an?

Würdest du sie trotz der feuchten Arme hinsichtlich der Atmungsaktivität empfehlen?

Zwischen der Endura MT500 Freezing Point und der Lear DBX 4.0 kann ich mich echt nicht entscheiden. 
Die Lear sitzt bei mir besser, im Sinne von enger (1.93cm, 75kg, Grösse L). Sie scheint mir auch um einiges robuster als die Endura. Dafür ist die Lear nicht gefüttert und, zumindest im Labor hat sie eine schlechtere Atmungsaktivität. Im Internet finde ich alles mögliche an Erfahrungen. Es sind sich alle über die tollen Features und Qualität einig, aber hinsichtlich Atmungsaktivität gehen die Meinungen stark auseinander.

Die Endura ist m Brust Bereich schon etwas zu weit (Grösse L; Grösse M ist zu kurz). Dafür hat sie Fütterung und insgesamt theoretisch 4 Reisverschlüsse die man öffnen kann, im Vergleich zu den 2 an der Leatt. Die Atmungsaktivität soll um einiges besser sein. Ich habe bei ihr aber echt Angst, da sie nicht wirklich robust wirkt. Ausserdem lese ich im Internet sehr viel über die schlechte Qualität von Endura Artikeln und der schlechte Service...


----------



## Axel2k (12. Dezember 2020)

Ich selber habe die Endura jetzt erst seit ein paar Wochen. Ich bin aber auch schon mal an einem Dornenbusch vorbei geschrammt und die Jacke hat es ohne Schaden überstanden. Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass die vier Lüftungsmöglichkeiten Goldwert sind.
Zur Leatt kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## on any sunday (14. Dezember 2020)

kackboon91 schrieb:


> Hast du hinsichtlich der Atmungsaktivität einen Vergleich zu anderen Jacken?
> 
> Bei wie viel °C hast du wie viele Schichten an?
> 
> Würdest du sie trotz der feuchten Arme hinsichtlich der Atmungsaktivität empfehlen?


Ja. Ist nicht viel schlechter als andere Softshell Teile oder Regenjacken wie z.B. der Endura Xtract.

Um die 5-8 Grad, Unterhemd, langes Wintertrikot.

Ist natürlich alles subjektiv, wenn man viel schwitzt oder die selben schweisstreibenden Touren wie im Sommer unternimmt, wird das Teil irgendwann von innen überall feucht, wie alles was angeblich atmungsaktiv ist.

Wenn man bei 0-15 Grad nur bei "nichtregen" unterwegs ist, würde ich eine Softshell empfehlen, die von vorne winddicht ist und am Rücken wirklich feuchtigkeitsdurchlässig ist.


----------



## Axel2k (14. Dezember 2020)

Hast du eine Empfehlung für eine Softshell, die von vorne winddicht ist und am Rücken wirklich feuchtigkeitsdurchlässig ist?


----------



## on any sunday (14. Dezember 2020)

Meine 20 Jahre alte Pearl Izumi    und die Norrana Fjora Warmflex Jacke, vor 2 Jahren für 90 EUR im Ausverkauf erworben. Dürfte schwierig zu finden sein.


----------



## Hille2001 (14. Dezember 2020)

bei Bike 24 war die Jacke im Angebot für 80€





						Endura Pro SL Wasserdichte Softshell Jacke - schwarz
					

Endura ▶ Wasserdichte Jacke aus atmungsaktivem Softshell. 3+1 Rückentaschen. ▶ Ausführung: schwarz




					www.bike24.de
				




bei dem Preis dachte ich mal ich probier die aus
also verarbeitsungstechnisch ist die Jacke echt Top , allerdings ist der Schnitt so gar nicht meins


Wasserdichte Jacke aus *atmungsaktivem Softshell-Stretchmaterial mit gebürstetem Innenmaterial* für zusätzliche Wärme in einer komplett nahtversiegelten Konstruktion.
gebürstet war da allerdings gar nichts , fühlte sich einfach nur wie eine Regenjacke an , dünn und die Ärmel waren eher wie Armlinge , hautnah anliegend

weiß ja nicht ob das neue Arten von Softshell sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kackboon91 (14. Dezember 2020)

Also ich habe mich jetzt schlussendlich gegen die DBX 4.0 und für die Freezing Point entschieden.

Die Freezing Point hat etwas längere Ärmel, fühlt sich einfach viel atmungsaktiver an, die DBX fühlt sich schon eher wie eine Hardshell an, die Freezing Point ist extra noch gefüttert und hat mehr/größere Belüftungsöffnungen.

Heute bin ich das erste mal mit der Freezing Point raus. Bei 5-8°, 27km, 700hm, einmal auf den Berg und wieder runter, es hat nicht geregnet. 

Bergauf hatte ich ein Unterhemd von Odlo und die Freezing Point an. Oben angekommen war das Unterhemd am Rücken komplett nass, die Jacke war nirgends nass. Gefällt mir super. Meine Hardshell Wanderjacke war an der Innenseite immer komplett durchnässt...

Für den Weg nach unten hatte ich dann ausversehen ein kurzärmliges Trikot in den Rucksack gepackt. Ohne irgendeinen Thermal Effekt. Und siehe da: die Jacke ist so unglaublich windabweisend und wärmend. Mir wurde nie kalt.

Selbst auf dem ebenen Weg nach Hause, immernoch im Kurzarmtrikot, wurde mir, obwohl der Rücken wieder durchnässt war, nie kalt.

Ich bin vollauf begeistert! 
Das mein Rücken stark schwitzt ist normal, habe ja auch einen Rucksack auf. Das ist durch den super wärmenden Effekt auch kein Problem!
Die Jacke ist wunderbar Windabweisend und trotzdem super Atmungsaktiv. Die 2 Belüftungsöffnungen (4, wenn man die Taschen ebenso öffnet) funktionieren auch super! Sind genau an den richtigen Stellen.

Nur der Sitz der Jacke, insbesondere am Oberkörper ist nicht perfekt. Aber ok, das ist bei mir eh schwer. Sehr groß und super schlank.... da hab ich immer Probleme.

Nichtsdestotrotz: Ich bin begeistert!


----------



## pacechris (15. Dezember 2020)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> bei Bike 24 war die Jacke im Angebot für 80€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jetz für 194 🤣


----------



## CarbonClemens (17. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin bei Temperaturen bis -1 Grad mit der Phantom Jacke von Gore und entsprechender Unterbekleidung gefahren und bin nach wie vor sehr zufrieden was Kälte- und Nässeschutz angeht.
Der Nachteil von Gore ist leider der oft sehr enge und kurze Schnitt (bei 1,96 m / 98 kg).

Daher aktuelle Neuanschaffung die Pit Jacket von Fox.
Bin allerdings noch nicht mit der gefahren.


----------



## baconcookie (17. Dezember 2020)

Bei fox ist mir wchon paar mal positiv aufgefallen beim anprobieren, dass die Sachen meistens auch für Leute mit langen Armen und Beinen gut passen.


----------



## p100473 (18. Dezember 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Sind doch zwei verschiedene Jacke, die Gore ist mit Fleece gefüttert, körpernah, die Leatt ist eine Softshell ohne


Genau das wollte ich wissen, weil mir eure Erfahrung wichtiger ist als eine Beschreibung im online handel.
Habe mir die *Gore C 5 Infinium* und die* Leatt DBX 4.0* bestellt und mich für die Leatt entschieden und heute gleich bei einer netten Abendrunde (1.000 hm, 3 h, Temperaturbereich 0-5 C) ausprobiert. 
Passt alles. Mit X Bionic Unterhemd nicht gefroren.

Wie @on any sunday schon festgestellt hat, ist die Leatt nicht gefüttert. das Material erscheint mir wenig atmungsaktiv. Die jacke lüftet  mit Reissverschluss auf und sie hat am Rücken eine kleine "Netzöffnung".
Beim nächsten ride um die 0gr. ziehe ich noch Armlinge drunter, dann ist es ziemlich perfekt. Ich denke, dass man mit der Leatt einen rel. großen Einsatzbereich hat und noch bei 10 gr. biken kann. Gut sind auch die 2 großen Seitentaschen und natürlich die weite Kapuze. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Jacke auch gut ist bei leichtem Regen. Das werde ich noch testen.

Die Gore habe ich nicht genommen, weil ich mich in ihr etwas eingeengt gefühlt habe -
 trotz Größe L (1.80 m, 72 kg). Ich hatte den Eindruck der körpernahe Schnitt ist eher etwas für die Rennradfraktion. Und natürlich ist  die Gore nochmals etwas teurer. Aber sicher eine gute Jacke!


----------



## Monche (18. Dezember 2020)

Ich hatte die leatt am Dienstag bei Dauer Nieselregen an. Ich war ca. 1.5 Std unterwegs und da hat sie gut dicht gehalten. Das Wasser perlt gut ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## americo (19. Dezember 2020)

Bei Gore wäre dann wahrscheinlich von der Passform her gesehen eine C3 Infinium die bessere Alternative.
Die Sachen sind meist etwas weiter und lockerer geschnitten als die C5.

Ich hab eine ca. 5 Jahre alte Gore C3 Softshell, die mir trotz ein paar Kilos zuviel in L perfekt passt, während mir z.b. eine "ähnliche" Vaude in Xl fast schon zu eng ist.
Leider beide ohne Kapuze. 

Ich war auch schon dran mir die Leatt 4.0 zu kaufen, hab dann aber in einem älteren Test gelesen, dass z.b. die Arme eher was für Protektorenträger sind- sehr weit geschnitten. 
Weiß nicht, ob das beim aktuellen Modell immer noch so ist.
Auch da passt mir z.b. die Gore C3 Gore Tex Jacke perfekt.


----------



## p100473 (19. Dezember 2020)

Das mit den weiten Ärmeln bei der *Leatt* ist mir gestern beim Biken nicht aufgefallen.
Insgesamt ist die Jacke weiter geschnitten. Habe sie zum Glück in M bestellt (Gore war in L). Leatt in L wäre mir eindeutig zu weit gewesen (1,80 m, 72 kg).
Aber bei einer Tourenjacke , die ich mit Rucksack trage, ist mir ein etwas weiterer Schnitt eh lieber.
Wird heute bei etwas weiterer Tour gleich wieder eingesetzt.....


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Dezember 2020)

Im News Bereich habe ich ja schon mal mein Problem geschildert. 
Nun hab ich mal meine 20 Jahre alte Gore Hardshell Windstopperjacke raus gekramt und bin zum Schluss gekommen, dass ich das Schwitzen nicht weg bekommen werde sondern nur dafür sorgen kann, dass es mir nicht zu warm wird und der Wind die feuchten Klamotten nicht auskühlt. das mit dem Wind habe ich unterschätzt. Der spielt auch beim langsamen Fahren eine Rolle. 
Was ich daher suche: Eine Windjacke, Hardhell, mit reichlich Reißverschlüssen zum Belüften.


----------



## Axel2k (20. Dezember 2020)

Genau so eine Jacke suche ich auch. Ich denke die Vaude Moab iii könnte so etwas sein. Reisverschlüsse unter den Armen und nur 80 % winddicht.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (20. Dezember 2020)

Axel2k schrieb:


> Genau so eine Jacke suche ich auch. Ich denke die Vaude Moab iii könnte so etwas sein. Reisverschlüsse unter den Armen und nur 80 % winddicht.


Bei der gibt es laut Beschreibung nur die beiden Fronttaschen zur Belüftung?

Hardshell mit möglichst vielen Belüftungsöffnungen? Endura MT500 oder Leatt DBX 5.0 fallen mir da ein, alternativ im kostengünstigeren Segment die Decathlon MH500 Hardshell Bergwanderjacke.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Dezember 2020)

Vaude kauf ich auch nur wenn es sonst nichts gibt. 

Was mir auffüllt: Bei den Bike Jacken werden die Belüftungsreißverschlüsse immer seltener, bei den Hardcore Bergsteigerjacken zählen die nach wie vor zur Standardausstattung.


----------



## Shonzo (21. Dezember 2020)

Axel2k schrieb:


> Genau so eine Jacke suche ich auch. Ich denke die Vaude Moab iii könnte so etwas sein. Reisverschlüsse unter den Armen und nur 80 % winddicht.


Die ist aus Stretch und hat keine RV unter den Armen. Ich nutze die Jacke als Allzweckwaffe solange es nicht regnet. Bei 18 Grad bergab als Windstopper, bei 0 Grad mit Unterhemd und Shirt bergauf, vollkommen egal. Die geht immer.

Die Moab Rain hat RV, aber ist halt ne Membran-Tüte für Regenwetter.

Die Virt ist gefüttert (Waffelfleece) und nur für kalte Tage zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (21. Dezember 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Was mir auffüllt: Bei den Bike Jacken werden die Belüftungsreißverschlüsse immer seltener, bei den Hardcore Bergsteigerjacken zählen die nach wie vor zur Standardausstattung.



Immer mehr Downhiller unterwegs, die Uphill Passagen übernimmt der Lift 😉


----------



## Remstalhunter (21. Dezember 2020)

Wie ist das mit der Winddichtigkeit der vielen Reißverschlüsse,  der hier diskutierten Jacken, wenn diese geschlossen sind? Ich fahre ne alte Gore Softshell Tool. Mich stören hier die paar Reisverschlüsse, weil es hier bergab reinzieht, obwohl diese unterlegt sind. Ich hätte lieber ne Jacke ohne viele Belüftungsöffnungen, außer die sind wirklich winddcht, wenn zu.
Bei meiner Jacke reguliere ich über den Hauptreißverschluss die Temperatur,  wenn es berghoch geht. Im Maximum mache ich die Jacke ganz auf und klemme die Jackenseiten zwischen meinem Rücken und meinen Rucksack, das passt für mich so.
Welche der Jacken ist absolut winddcht, wenn die Reisverschlüsse zu sind. Also bei 5 Grad und drunter und Bergabfahrt? Danke euch schon mal  😀


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich bekomme leider sehr schnell eine Hals/Rachenentzündung und muss daher meine Brust warm halten. Das geht mit geöffnetem Hauptreißverschluss natürlich nicht; trotz Halstuch. 
Die neueren Reißverschlüsse sind doch alle beschichtet und sollten damit auch winddicht sein. Wenn die seitlich angebracht sind, hat der Wind auch keinen direkten Angriffspunkt. 
Ist aber natürlich eine Frage des Geschmacks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remstalhunter (21. Dezember 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die neueren Reißverschlüsse sind doch alle beschichtet und sollten damit auch winddicht sein


Meinst du mit Beschichtung, so eine Art Gummierung, wie bei den wasserdichten Outdoorjacken?


----------



## damage0099 (21. Dezember 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich bekomme leider sehr schnell eine Hals/Rachenentzündung und muss daher meine Brust warm halten. Das geht mit geöffnetem Hauptreißverschluss natürlich nicht; trotz Halstuch.
> Die neueren Reißverschlüsse sind doch alle beschichtet und sollten damit auch winddicht sein. Wenn die seitlich angebracht sind, hat der Wind auch keinen direkten Angriffspunkt.
> Ist aber natürlich eine Frage des Geschmacks.


Bei mir dasselbe.
Trage Windbraker-Unterhemden darunter.
Oder ein winddichtes Mid-Layer.
Ohne das gehts trotz Hardshell garnicht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Dezember 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Meinst du mit Beschichtung, so eine Art Gummierung, wie bei den wasserdichten Outdoorjacken?



Ja.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab ein bisschen gestöbert. 
Also wer auf Reißverschlussporno steht -> Enduro MT500 Freezing Point.


----------



## Ralf_T (21. Dezember 2020)

Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen genau für die jetzigen Temparaturen auch wieder ne Softshelljacke zugelegt, zwar keine Fahrradjacke aber 100%ig dafür geeignet. Super Schnitt, sehr schön gemachte Details, Top Kapuze, Unterarmreißverschlüsse, sehr angenehmes Stretch Material:









						Mission Jacket
					

Die Mountain Equipment Mission Jacket ist eine warme Softshelljacke mit Kapuze für kühlere Bedingungen.




					www.mountain-equipment.de
				




Hatte sie jetzt 2x unterwegs an bei knapp über 0°, war mit einem etwas wärmeren Merino Shirt drunter perfekt zufrieden.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Dezember 2020)

Klappt das mit dem Schnitt beim Biken? Ist der Rücken lang genug?


----------



## Ralf_T (21. Dezember 2020)

Ja, der Rücken und auch die Ärmel sind lang und der Schnitt relativ schmal. Meiner Meinung nach perfekt zum Biken. Bin 1,72 etwa 72kg. Bei mir passt in Gr. M auch noch ein Brustpanzer/Protektorenweste oder ne Fleecejacke drunter. Dank Stretch auch dann noch perfekte Bewegungsfreiheit. 
Mir ist sehr gute Atmungsaktivität wichtig, und da bin ich auch vollauf zufrieden. Hardshell (egal wie toll die Atmungsaktivität am Papier sein mag..) trag ich beim Biken extrem selten, da schwitz ich mich zu Tode...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe eine Windstopper Softshelljack, die kann ich eigentlich nur anziehen, wenn ich mich nicht viel bewege oder es unter -5°C hat. Mit meiner Windstopper Hardshell Jacke ist das eben anders.
Dazu muss ich schreiben: Beide Jacken sind elends alt. Die eine 20 Jahre, die andere 15 Jahre.


----------



## Ralf_T (22. Dezember 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Beide Jacken sind elends alt. Die eine 20 Jahre, die andere 15 Jahre


Das nenn ich mal nachhaltig! 
Unter Hardshell versteh ich ne klassische Regenjacke, mit irgendeiner wasserdichten Beschichtung/Membran. Für mich persönlich funktioniert so eine Jacke super beim Skifahren oder Wandern, aber beim Biken reicht mir da auch eine hohe Atmungaktivität nicht aus. Nach einer Stunde bin ich in jeglicher Hardshell komplett durchgeschwitzt. Daher trage ich sowas nur wenn es total schüttet, damit ich nicht sofort von außen durchnässt werde...
Am Fahrrad auch extrem angenehm zu tragen ist meine Langlaufjacke von Odlo. Die hat vorne und auf den Armen Winstopper und am Rücken und unter den Armen ein durchlässiges etwas dickeres Stretchmaterial. Gut an kalten Tagen ohne Nässe.
Die Softshell soll etwas mehr wetterschutz bieten, und auch den Rücken vor leichtem (!) Regen und Dreckbeschuss des HR besser schützen.
Wie viel (leichten) Regen die Mountain Equipement abkann konnte ich noch nicht testen. Mal sehen ob ich heute dazu komme. Dann mach ich mal ein Foto ;-)
VG Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remstalhunter (22. Dezember 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich hab ein bisschen gestöbert.
> Also wer auf Reißverschlussporno steht -> Enduro MT500 Freezing Point.


Ich habe mir die Freezing Point im Netz angeschaut. Der Hauptreißverschluss ist ziemlich grob gehalten, beschichtet ist da laut Bildern nichts, oder ich habe es falsch gedeutet. Hattest du die Jacke live gesehen?
@kackboon91: Du hast doch die Freezing Point bei dir liegen. Ist der Hauptreißverschluss vorne richtig dicht, so wie bei wasserdichten Reißverschlüssen oder ist der einfach nur von der Innenseite hinterlegt?
Danke dir schon mal.


----------



## senkaeugen (22. Dezember 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich bekomme leider sehr schnell eine Hals/Rachenentzündung und muss daher meine Brust warm halten. Das geht mit geöffnetem Hauptreißverschluss natürlich nicht; trotz Halstuch.
> Die neueren Reißverschlüsse sind doch alle beschichtet und sollten damit auch winddicht sein. Wenn die seitlich angebracht sind, hat der Wind auch keinen direkten Angriffspunkt.
> Ist aber natürlich eine Frage des Geschmacks.



Das Problem hab ich auch. Bei mir sind es dann die Mandeln die sich entzünden. Geht ruch zuck wenn ich mich verkühle und dann noch kaltes Essen oder Flüssigkeiten zu mir nehme 🤦🏻‍♂️ 😪 

Seit ich aber darauf achte, bzw. beim Biken im Winter immer warmes Wasser dabei habe (Trinkblase in einem Deuter Thermobag im POC 3L Protector unter einer Fox Head Flexair Pro Fire Alpha Jacke) und auch im Alltag zu Luxamel Thermoflaschen greife lässt sich die Problematik ganz gut im Griff halten (hilft aber nicht gegen Corona, wie ich neulich erfahren musste ☝️️😂)

Finde die Fox Alpha optimal für 0-10*C. Darunter ein 105er Merino long sleeve von Ortovox oder von Endura und wenn es unter 5-7*C geht noch ein Buff um den Hals.

Zum Trinken mach ich die Jake von unten auf, dann stört das Buff oben nicht.

Leider hat die Jacke unten kein Saumband, so dass im DH etwas Luft, je nach Fahrposition und Wind) von unten reinzieht (hab eine sehr schmale Hüfte die wenig "abdichtet" 😅). 
Bin trotzdem mega zufrieden mit der Jacke, fahre aber nicht bei strömenden Regen - und wenn, dann würde ich eine meiner Regenjacken nehmen.


----------



## Ralf_T (22. Dezember 2020)

Heute hab ich meine neue Mountain Equipement Jacke Hardcore getestet.  Es hatte nach plötzlichem Temperaturanstieg heute 10°C. Trotzdem hab ich ein Merino Langarmshirt drunter gezogen. Anfangs hat es noch leicht geregnet, das hat die Jacke 20min recht gut abgehalten. Die Imrägnierung ist ganz ordentlich, habe aber schon besseres erlebt. Aber nach ein paar Wäschen ist der Zauber ja ohnehin meist dahin..
 Im Wald war der Boden extrem aufgeweicht und die Fahrt daher von unten her weiterhin sehr nass und auch ziemlich schmuddelig. 
 Erwartungsgemäß wurde es mir an den Anstiegen zu warm. Mit den Unterarm RVs und einem Stück geöffneter Front ließ sich aber schnell ein angenehmes Klima einstellen. 
 Nach knapp 2h Schlammschlacht war die Jacke zwar innen klamm, aber mir war nach wie vor warm und ich fühlte mich nicht durchgeweicht.
 Bin daher weiterhin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil. Einziger Kritikpunkt, die Reißverschlüsse (Zähne) mögen keinen Sand, da neigen sie zum Klemmen. Da sind Spiralreißverschlüsse vielleicht unanfälliger...


----------



## Remstalhunter (22. Dezember 2020)

Ralf_T schrieb:


> Heute hab ich meine neue Mountain Equipement Jacke Hardcore getestet.  Es hatte nach plötzlichem Temperaturanstieg heute 10°C. Trotzdem hab ich ein Merino Langarmshirt drunter gezogen. Anfangs hat es noch leicht geregnet, das hat die Jacke 20min recht gut abgehalten. Die Imrägnierung ist ganz ordentlich, habe aber schon besseres erlebt. Aber nach ein paar Wäschen ist der Zauber ja ohnehin meist dahin..
> Im Wald war der Boden extrem aufgeweicht und die Fahrt daher von unten her weiterhin sehr nass und auch ziemlich schmuddelig.
> Erwartungsgemäß wurde es mir an den Anstiegen zu warm. Mit den Unterarm RVs und einem Stück geöffneter Front ließ sich aber schnell ein angenehmes Klima einstellen.
> Nach knapp 2h Schlammschlacht war die Jacke zwar innen klamm, aber mir war nach wie vor warm und ich fühlte mich nicht durchgeweicht.
> Bin daher weiterhin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil. Einziger Kritikpunkt, die Reißverschlüsse (Zähne) mögen keinen Sand, da neigen sie zum Klemmen. Da sind Spiralreißverschlüsse vielleicht unanfälliger...


10 Punkte für das glückliche und zufriedene Grinsen 😀


----------



## andi82 (26. Dezember 2020)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Freezing Point im Netz angeschaut. Der Hauptreißverschluss ist ziemlich grob gehalten, beschichtet ist da laut Bildern nichts, oder ich habe es falsch gedeutet. Hattest du die Jacke live gesehen?
> @kackboon91: Du hast doch die Freezing Point bei dir liegen. Ist der Hauptreißverschluss vorne richtig dicht, so wie bei wasserdichten Reißverschlüssen oder ist der einfach nur von der Innenseite hinterlegt?
> Danke dir schon mal.



Der Hauptreißverschluss ist nicht komplett winddicht. Er ist hinterleght aber es kommt kaum was durch.
Ich selbst habe die MT500 Freezing Point und bin mehr als zufrieden.
Für diejenigen die nicht gerne den Hauptreißverschluss öffnen wollen / können hat Endura unter den Achseln Reißverschlüsse angebracht und die Fronttaschen können ebenfalls als Belüftung genutzt werden.

Ich nutze ich die Jacke ab ca. 5°C abwärts und bin extrem zufrieden. Seit ich diese habe hängt meine MT 500 Waterproof II fast nur noch im Schrank wenn trocken ist


----------



## kackboon91 (26. Dezember 2020)

Oh, ich habe die Frage ganz übersehen.

Aber ich kann andi82 nur zustimmen. Von vorne habe ich bei der Abfahrt nicht das Gefühl als wäre sie nicht winddicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axel2k (26. Dezember 2020)

Kann ich bestätigen, ab 5° abwärts geiles Teil!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. Dezember 2020)

Heute Ausfahrt bei -5°C mit meiner guten alten Windstopper 2-Lagen-Hardshell Jacke. Jetzt weiß ich wieder, warum ich die ausgemustert habe.  Komisches Gefühl. Bergauf schwitze ich und gleichzeitig spüre ich den kalten Stoff der Jacke. Aber ich friere nicht, das ist schon mal positiv und nach Wechsel der 1. und 2. Lage war es bergab sehr angenehm. 

Ich glaube, dass ich der MT500 Freezing Point eine Chance geben werden. Bei 168 cm / 65 kg Größe S, oder?


----------



## Axel2k (26. Dezember 2020)

Die Größentabelle beim Hersteller hat bei mir die richtige Größe ausgespuckt


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Dezember 2020)

Selten wird "hier" das Thema waschen behandelt.
Ich nutzte immer billige Softshell Jacken, die ich nur bei Feuchtigkeit und Matsch trug.
Nach jeder Tour werden Hose und Jacke gewaschen.
Die Endura MT500 Spray hat das ca. 2 Jahre (60x waschen) mitgemacht. Nachimprägnieren hielt nur 1-2 Touren. Die 50,- Softshell-Jacken saugten sich im Nieselregen relativ schnell voll.

Welche Jacken sind winddicht und dauerhaft (100-150x) waschbar ohne nachbehandeln?

Die Hose muss jetzt ersetzt werden und auch meine Marmot Hardshell ist von innen zu dicht und feucht.
Jetzt schwanke ich, wieder was billiges zu kaufen und nach der Saison zu tauschen oder mal was geilen zu kaufen.

Pflicht ist: tragen, waschen, trocknen, repeat


----------



## hans7 (26. Dezember 2020)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Selten wird "hier" das Thema waschen behandelt.
> Ich nutzte immer billige Softshell Jacken, die ich nur bei Feuchtigkeit und Matsch trug.
> Nach jeder Tour werden Hose und Jacke gewaschen.
> Die Endura MT500 Spray hat das ca. 2 Jahre (60x waschen) mitgemacht. Nachimprägnieren hielt nur 1-2 Touren. Die 50,- Softshell-Jacken saugten sich im Nieselregen relativ schnell voll.
> ...


Keine.
Ist immer nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Imprägnierung Wezg ist. Eigentlich reicht einmal waschen und die Imprägnierung ist fast weg. 

Ich hab mittlerweile Imprägnierung im 2,5l Kanister


----------



## aibeekey (27. Dezember 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Heute Ausfahrt bei -5°C mit meiner guten alten Windstopper 2-Lagen-Hardshell Jacke. Jetzt weiß ich wieder, warum ich die ausgemustert habe.  Komisches Gefühl. Bergauf schwitze ich und gleichzeitig spüre ich den kalten Stoff der Jacke. Aber ich friere nicht, das ist schon mal positiv und nach Wechsel der 1. und 2. Lage war es bergab sehr angenehm.
> 
> Ich glaube, dass ich der MT500 Freezing Point eine Chance geben werden. Bei 168 cm / 65 kg Größe S, oder?



Schau dir auch die Paramo Enduro Windjacke an. Ich bin auch Starkschwitzer und kann die empfehlen. Bergauf ist man natürlich trotzdem nass, aber sie holt hinsichtlich atmungs so ziemlich das Maximum heraus, hat gute Belüftung und saugt sich nicht großartig voll da Recht dünnes aber dennoch winddichtes Material. Hatte Dank brexit schon Bedenken, dass ich für die irgendwann keinen Ersatz mehr bekomme ohne Zoll Scherereien


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Dezember 2020)

Erstens: Jacken wäscht man nicht! 

Wegen des Brexits mache ich mir keine großen Sorgen. Wenn britische Firmen nicht in der Lage sind, eine EU Niederlassung (zumindest auf dem Papier) zu betreiben, sind sie sowieso hoffnungslose Fälle. Außerdem gibt es Firmen, die sowas als Dienstleistung anbieten. Früher nannte man das auch Spedition. 

Meinst du dieses Modell? 






						Páramo Clothing |  MEN'S ENDURO WINDPROOF JACKET
					






					www.paramo-clothing.com
				





Sieht gut aus.


----------



## aibeekey (27. Dezember 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Meinst du dieses Modell?



Korrekt, die meine ich.
Bei 180/66kg/87cm SL/hohem Affenindex trage ich sie in Größe L. M war an den Armen zu kurz, wenn man auf dem Bike sitzt. Glaub aber ich hab auch 185cm Spannweite oder sogar noch mehr, bin gerade gar nicht mehr so sicher.


----------



## danimaniac (27. Dezember 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Erstens: Jacken wäscht man nicht


Uuuu.... Selten. Okay... Aber wenn die Membran komplett zu ist von Schweiß, Salzen usw dann kann man die Jacke gern mal waschen. 
Mein Zeug kommt regelmäßig in die Wäsche. Und funktioniert danach wieder besser oder genau so gut. Hab allerdings nur zum Snowboarden "tolle Technik" in der Kleidung.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Dezember 2020)

Wird wie so oft im Leben sein: Ganz oder gar nicht. Also entweder gar nicht waschen oder regelmäßig inkl. Imprägnierung. Was sagen die Kläranlagen eigentlich zum Imprägnieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (27. Dezember 2020)

Das ist das tolle an der Paramo: gibt keine Membrane, die kaputt gehen kann.
Ich wasche die regelmäßig.
Je nach Motivation dann auch einmal mit Nikwax (Tech wash und wash in), sonst einfach mit den restlichen Sportklamotten und 0815 Waschmittel.
Wer es durchgehend schön abperlend haben möchte, sollte natürlich öfter/regelmäßig zum Nikwax greifen. Dann funktioniert es aber sehr gut meiner Erfahrung nach.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Dezember 2020)

Für die, die Bedenken wegen PFC haben, sicher eine gute Alternative.


----------



## CHBD (27. Dezember 2020)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit der Ion padded hybrid shelter Jacke? Link
Ich finde die Jacke sieht top aus, aber irgendwie finde ich sie für das Gebotene zu teuer. Habe sie grade hier liegen, aber es gibt weder Öffnungen für die Belüftung noch sonst irgendwelche Verstellnöglichkeiten. Die Kapuze soll eigentlich über den Helm passen, aber dafür muss ich die Jacke sehr weit nach oben schieben. auch ohne Helm ist die Kapuze bei meinem Kopf zu kurz, so dass mir vorne die Haare raus gucken.

Habe mir als Alternative dank dieses Threads hier auch mal die freezing point bestellt. Die scheint da bei gähnlichem Preis deutlich mehr zu bieten.


----------



## americo (27. Dezember 2020)

Es gab vor ca. 2 Wochen einen meiner Ansicht nach extrem interessanten und sehenswerten WDR-Bericht über moderne Outdoorjacken- u.a. Eine von Decathlon und Eine von Patagonia.
-->
Outdoor-Jacken | WDR Reisen​ 
Auch wenn ich persönlich absolut nix von Decathlon halte, aber grundsätzlich sehr überraschend was da berichtet wird.
Auch wenn's nicht unbedingt ums Thema Fahrrad geht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Dezember 2020)

Die Outdoor Branche kommt sowieso direkt aus der Hölle.


----------



## Sandheide (27. Dezember 2020)

CHBD schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit der Ion padded hybrid shelter Jacke? Link
> Ich finde die Jacke sieht top aus, aber irgendwie finde ich sie für das Gebotene zu teuer. Habe sie grade hier liegen, aber es gibt weder Öffnungen für die Belüftung noch sonst irgendwelche Verstellnöglichkeiten. Die Kapuze soll eigentlich über den Helm passen, aber dafür muss ich die Jacke sehr weit nach oben schieben. auch ohne Helm ist die Kapuze bei meinem Kopf zu kurz, so dass mir vorne die Haare raus gucken.


Habe die Jacke seit 2 Wochen im Dauereinsatz und kann aktuell noch nix beanstanden.


----------



## baconcookie (27. Dezember 2020)

Werde demnächst mal diese hier abchecken, specs sind gut, verlängerter Rücken Belüftungsöffnungen, die bauchtasche für Schlüssel und so ist auch nice. 
Preis auch top 


			https://www.helikon-tex.com/en_eur/ku-msl-nl-mistral-anorak-jacket-soft-shell.html


----------



## RoryBraker (5. Januar 2021)

Ich habe mir die Gore Windstopper C5 Trail und die Gore Phantom bei Galeria Kaufhof zum testen bestellt. Gibt gerade 30%.


----------



## youdontknow (8. Januar 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Werde demnächst mal diese hier abchecken, specs sind gut, verlängerter Rücken Belüftungsöffnungen, die bauchtasche für Schlüssel und so ist auch nice.
> Preis auch top
> 
> 
> https://www.helikon-tex.com/en_eur/ku-msl-nl-mistral-anorak-jacket-soft-shell.html


Für Kälte ist die wohl nicht geeignet aber berichte bitte mal. Ich suche noch eine Zweitjacke die mit meiner Pearl Izumi mithalten kann (wer will schon 2mal die gleiche Jacke 😆).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shonzo (8. Januar 2021)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Für Kälte ist die wohl nicht geeignet


Warum nicht? Solange sie winddicht ist kann man die gut kombinieren mit Funktionsshirt, Longsleeve, Fleece etc.


----------



## youdontknow (8. Januar 2021)

Klar, kombinieren kann man immer. Ich meine damit, dass sie nicht explizit als Winterjacke ausgeschrieben ist, weil halt "nur" winddicht und nicht auch noch gefüttert. Deshalb würde mich auch ein Erfahrungsbericht interessieren.


----------



## nixxda (18. Januar 2021)

Hat sich erledigt...


----------



## MrLock (3. Dezember 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Die Leatt DBX 5.0 Jacke passt vom Schnitt im Brustbereich nicht so gut für etwas athletischere Gestalten. Hab sie hier, aber sie ist oben etwas eng geschnitten für Menschlinge mit breiterem Oberkörper. Schade, denn die features der Jacke wirken durchdacht und schick ist sie auch.


Etwas athletischere Gestalten - Du meinst für die megadurchtrainierten


----------



## baconcookie (8. Dezember 2021)

würde mir gern die Endura Single Track 2 Jacke kaufen, weiß aber nicht ob L oder XL, bin 1.90 mit 95kg aber eher schmal athletisch, habe bei XL oft das problem dass Ärmel zwar lang genug sind aber Kleidung zu weit ist.


----------



## McDreck (8. Dezember 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> würde mir gern die Endura Single Track 2 Jacke kaufen, weiß aber nicht ob L oder XL, bin 1.90 mit 95kg aber eher schmal athletisch, habe bei XL oft das problem dass Ärmel zwar lang genug sind aber Kleidung zu weit ist.


Endura ist eher normal geschnitten, wobei speziell die Jacke mit "weit" angegeben wird. Vielleicht wärest bei einer skandinavischen Marke besser bedient, denn die sind länger und schlank geschnitten.

Ansonsten hier die Größentabelle von Endura:


			https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XwgQjbIfL00aaNMkcY1HtPTo8ERpw1fu/view


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (8. Dezember 2021)

soll ich dir die Singletrack 2 in XL mal nachmessen?
Trage die mit 178 und 103kg/ 116cm Brustumfang


----------



## danimaniac (8. Dezember 2021)

So ich mache es jetzt wie der Typ im Baumarkt


			
				Angestellter im Baumarkt schrieb:
			
		

> Sie haben zwar nicht gefragt, aber ich erklär Ihnen das jetzt ...



Ärmellänge Singletrack 2 in XL
unter der Achsel bis kurzer Ärmelabschluss (der ist asymmetrisch) ca 54cm


auf der Schulter bis langer Ärmelabsclhuss (ca 73cm)

mitte-mitte 67cm


----------



## baconcookie (8. Dezember 2021)

perfekt, dann würde das bei mir in xl passen mit ggf einer wärmenden schicht noch drunter auch kein problem


----------



## DaTo1978 (27. Juli 2022)

Hallo, 
Da ich eine ähnliche Jacke suche, hänge ich mich hier mal an.
Anforderung: kühlere Temperaturen über 0 Grad. Für kälter hab ich die Endura Freezing Point II Jacke.

Taugt hier die Gore Phantom? Für diese hab ich keinen Bereichert gefunden. Gibt es etwas vergleichbares in „mehr MTB-Style“? Die Gore sieht irgendwie nach Rennrad aus.

Grüßle


----------



## Shonzo (27. Juli 2022)

DaTo1978 schrieb:


> Anforderung: kühlere Temperaturen über 0 Grad.



Zwiebelprinzip.
Baselayer, Longsleeve, Stretchjacke (Windschutz).

Jacke geht im Sommer als reiner Windschutz für die Abfahrt und ansonsten mit diversen Lagen darunter für alles andere auch.


----------



## sepplmail (28. Juli 2022)

DaTo1978 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Da ich eine ähnliche Jacke suche, hänge ich mich hier mal an.
> Anforderung: kühlere Temperaturen über 0 Grad. Für kälter hab ich die Endura Freezing Point II Jacke.
> 
> ...


Die Phantom ist ja die Variante mit abnehmbaren Ärmeln. Ich denke was du suchst geht bei Gore eher in Richtung der Thermo Trail Jacke








						C5 GORE® WINDSTOPPER® Thermo Trail Jacke | GOREWEAR
					

Diese GORE® WINDSTOPPER® Jacke ist weich und atmungsaktiv, während sie gleichzeitig absolut warm hält.




					www.gorewear.com
				



Der Temperaturbereich ist ja immer sehr subjektiv, aber bei 15 Grad würd ich die nicht mehr unbedingt fahren wollen. Bei 0 Grad hingegen schon eher.


----------



## decay (28. Juli 2022)

Die Windstopper Trail geht gut über 0 bis vllt maximal 10, ich trag sie aktuell kaum noch, aber trockene, kalte Wintertage ist sie perfekt.


----------



## Gluehhops (28. Juli 2022)

DaTo1978 schrieb:


> Taugt hier die Gore Phantom?


Die fand ich richtig schlecht - Reißverschlüsse drücken mit Rucksack, Belüftungsöffnungen kann man mit ihnen auch nicht schaffen, das Ding ist unhandlich und schwer. Und wer bitte braucht eine West beim Radfahren? - zuerst werden doch idR Arme und Hände kalt 🤷‍♂️

Was den Einsatzzweck betrifft war ich mit einer Gore C7 WS Pro Jacke deutlich zufriedener - auch wenn sie ebenfalls eher nach Rennrad aussieht.

Durch die Belüftungsöffnungen insbesondere an den Armen kam ich damit zwischen -5°C (mit Thermo Baselayer) und +10°C (mit T-Shirt) gut zurecht. Dadurch dass sie komplett winddicht ist, sind allerdings die Reißverschlüsse etwas empfindlich, daher musste ich sie nach einem halben Jahr reklamieren.

Gibt es aktuell überhaupt noch Gore Jacken mit Belüftungsreißverschlüssen? Mir ist unklar, warum das nicht häufiger anzutreffen ist, da das den abzudeckenden Temp.-Bereich wie ich finde schon deutlich vergrößert.


----------



## Ralf_T (28. Juli 2022)

hier stand Quatsch...


----------



## danimaniac (28. Juli 2022)

Gluehhops schrieb:


> Gint es aktuell überhaupt noch Gore Jacken mit Belüftungsreißverschlüssen? Mir ist unklar, warum das nicht häufiger anzutreffen ist, da das den abzudeckenden Temp.-Bereich wie ich finde schon deutlich vergrößert.


Jetzt kommt Theorie zum Stichwort Dampfdurchlässigkeit, oft falsch als Atmungsaktivität beschrieben.
1. Die Jacke ist niemals aktiv... das ist einfach Bullshit. Aber:
2. Die Membran ist dann am durchlässigsten wenn ein möglichst großer Druck und Temperaturunterscheid besteht. Also: Jacke zu. schön warm: Dampf soll rausgehen....Darum funktioniert das eigentlich NUR im Winter zufriedenstellend.

Sobald du die Jacke auf machst lässt du die kalte Außenluft rein, und die Dampfdurchlässigkeit ist dahin, weil warum solls ich noch was bewegen, wenn keine Dynamik mehr in der Thermodynamik steckt.

Ich stimme dir trotzdem zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gluehhops (29. Juli 2022)

Diese Erklärung hatte ich schonmal in einem der Werbeartikel in der News-Sektion hier gelesen. Das ist auf meiner Sicht aber aus folgendem Grund quatsch: 

Eine flexibel und schnell anpassbare Temperaturregulation sorgt dafür, dass ich gar nicht erst schwitze. Sobald man schwitzt ist ja schon etwas falsch gelaufen. (Natürlich ist das im Uphill auch im Winter nicht komplett vermeidbar.)

Mein Punkt ist aber, dass wenn ich (mangels Temperatursteuerung) komplett nass geschwitzt bin, die Membran noch so dampfdurchlässig sein kann und trotzdem nichts bringt. Denn in einem realistischen Szenario reden wir nicht über Dampf, sondern über Rinnsale von Schweiß, die über den Körper laufen. Das ist vermutlich 1-2 Größenordnungen mehr, als jede Membran transportieren könnte (selbst wenn es als Dampf vorläge).

Ist man dann klatschnass oben angekommen ist das für die anschließende Abfahrt auch nicht förderlich, was den Kälteschutz betrifft.

Der einzige Vorteil, den ich in der Membran sehe ist, dass man nach dem Schwitzen schneller wieder trocknet -  in einer Jacke mit vernünftiger Membran ist mein Baselayer nach einer halben Stunde trocken, ohne Membran komme ich noch nass zu Hause an. Wenn ich allerdings ohne Temperaturregulierung fahre und daher klatschnass bin, werde ich unabhängig von der Membran als Eiszapfen ankommen.

Fazit: Temperaturregulierung und Feuchtigkeitsableitung sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge - wobei das Hauptaugenmerk auf der Temperatur liegen sollte, da man zweiteres dann gar nicht mehr braucht. Gerade beim MTB wo die Belastung ständig variiert ist das ein Thema, dem die Hersteller meiner Ansicht nach nicht genügend Beachtung schenken.


----------



## QTrotter (9. August 2022)

Gluehhops schrieb:


> Fazit: Temperaturregulierung und Feuchtigkeitsableitung sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge - wobei das Hauptaugenmerk auf der Temperatur liegen sollte, da man zweiteres dann gar nicht mehr braucht. Gerade beim MTB wo die Belastung ständig variiert ist das ein Thema, dem die Hersteller meiner Ansicht nach nicht genügend Beachtung schenken.


Spricht mir aus der Seele. Hatte auch schon ausgiebige Diskussion mit Leuten, die unbedingt mehrere Lagen tragen wollten, damit der Wasserdampf "optimal" transportiert wird - HA! Die Lagen halten auch gut die Wärme und die machen dann erst mal (zusätzlich) heiß und damit mehr Schweiß. Mehr Schwitzen ist ja auch nicht gut (wenn eigentlich nicht nötig).


----------



## tkbanker (11. August 2022)

Ich habe mir die Gore Ware Lupra zum Geburtstag schenken lassen. Mit der Endura MT500 bin ich im Laufe des letzten Jahres nicht so ganz zufrieden gewesen.

Den Ausschlag hat folgende Tour in Österreich im Juni gegeben: Am Hotel bei 16 Grad und Nieselregen gestartet. Ich hatte ein kurzes Bike Trikot von Endura und darunter ein Odlo Shirt an. Es ging knackig 600hm rauf auf eine Alm. Um nicht auszukühlen habe ich die Endura Jacke drüber gezogen. Während des Aufstiegs hörte der Regen auf. Oben auf der Alm waren beide Lagen unter der Jacke völlig vom Schweiß durchnässt. Mein Fehler war, kein Shirt oder Trikot zum Wechseln mitgenommen zu haben. Während des Aufenthalts habe ich das Shirt zum Trocknen raus gehängt. Bei 11 Grad und Wolken wurde es natürlich nicht mehr trocken. Also musste ich die Abfahrt mit klammen, kalten Klamotten unter der MT500 antreten. Zum Glück war es mittlerweile sonnig und deutlich wärmer.

Während des letzten Jahres habe ich die MT500 lediglich zwei Mal als Regenschutz verwendet. Ansonsten bei Kälte, Eis und Schnee mit verschiedenen Kombinationen von Funktionsunterwäsche und Midlayern.

Ich hoffe, dass die Lupra besser atmet als die MT500. Dafür bin ich gerne bereit, bei der Regen Dichtigkeit Abstriche zu machen. Mangels passendem Wetter konnte ich das noch nicht testen. Der nächste Herbst kommt aber bestimmt...


----------



## Shonzo (11. August 2022)

QTrotter schrieb:


> Hatte auch schon ausgiebige Diskussion mit Leuten, die unbedingt mehrere Lagen tragen wollten, damit der Wasserdampf "optimal" transportiert wird - HA!



Aber dann haben die doch von vorn herein schon alles falsch gemacht.

Für bergauf reichen selbst bei um die 5 Grad ein Baselayer und eine winddichte  Stretchjacke. Bergab dann eben noch ein Midlayer dazwischen und ggf. ne schwerere Jacke drüber.

Wenns ständig auf und ab geht kommt halt noch ein Fullzip Midlayer dazwischen. Sind dann aber auch nur 3 Lagen.

Mehrere dünne Kleidungsstücke sind flexibler als wenige dicke. Und Reißverschlüsse sollten sie genügend haben. ;-)


----------



## Stompy (12. August 2022)

Gluehhops schrieb:


> Gint es aktuell überhaupt noch Gore Jacken mit Belüftungsreißverschlüssen? Mir ist unklar, warum das nicht häufiger anzutreffen ist, da das den abzudeckenden Temp.-Bereich wie ich finde schon deutlich vergrößert.


Im allgemeinen Outdoor Bereich gibt es viele davon. Z.b. Marmot Minimalist, Berghaus Ridgemaster, usw. 
Nur wenn Gewicht und Packmaß unbedingt so klein wie möglich sein müssen wird darauf verzichtet.
Bei den reinen Bike-Jacken hab ich den Überblick nicht.


----------

